# Poor Responder....part 26



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all    

Rachel x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Team PR

Well had a really bad day at work yesterday then came home to no electricity, they had no idea when it would be fixed so spent from 4pm till we went to bed at 10.30 sat with candles on......can cope with tv. coputer but I like my heating and hot water.!  It finally got fixed at 12.30am


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just saying hi in case I lose the thread! Hellooooo!


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well

Beachgirl      

Sonia xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Sonia and Miranda- can't believe we're already on a new thread, we certainly do talk a lot


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi

I have just had a colonic, it was a weird sensation but hopefully has cured this constipation of mine. I still have the pain in my side but was told to eat plenty of fruit and veg and drink plenty of water and if the pain is still there then to have another colonic on monday. It cost £65 but thought in the grand scale of things comparing with the IVF Costs, that was okay.

I do eat plenty of fruit and veg and drink water normally but got bunged up. I feel better for being flushed through (so to speak)

Anyway enough talking about my poop


Hope everyone is well

Sonia xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hello Hello.....yes we do like our goss dont we?

Hope everyone is well, hows you all today ladies....well Ive just had my last day at work before op and it was really nerve wrecking believe it or not...
Saw my Gynae cons couldnt even speak to him...just nervous me thinks....

Ems-    ....no symptoms sometimes doesnt tell you anything honey..when I had my ds I didnt get any symptoms in the beginning so dont despair yet sweetie...are you on prog supps because if not yr body wont make enough HCG for there to be symptoms until at least yr 2 weeks is up......   .....PMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Swinny - Hope your crop is doing well sweetie....    

Nics - Ive Pm'd you....might have to bleep you Monday just incase..... 

Love to all ......Gab..x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

4 days....aaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrggggghhhh.... 

Hi sonia.....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gabs- will be sending you lots of positive vibes for your op x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Beach -  ...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hows you anyway Mrs...whats happening...cant remember if I told you the Matron who we addressed the complaint to as per leaflet actually passed it on to the Lead Nurse at the Conception Unit to call us...talk about a step down..dh not impressed one bit....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- I did read it yes, not good is it, typical though of them.  I'm ok thanks, had a good and busy day and am lunching tomorrow with my friend and her baby, then got girls coming tomorrow night, sat we're out to friends and then Sunday lunch with another friend as it's my birthday next week so got lots of people to see


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening girls,

Guess what I've done, I've fallen over and hurt myself, I was running for the train and slipped over, people just stepped over me to get onthe train.  I'm in agony, massive big lump on my leg and huge purple bruise and all my arm and ankle are killing me. I know I'm going to ache all over tom I know!  

Emma - Don't worry about no symptoms, its too early, normally we get all the pains etc but this is FET not full IVf so you are not pumped full of drugs etc.     Will there be any early testing?

Nicks- how did your mate get on today?   

Sonia - Glad you had a good clear out!!

Mirra - How was your day?

Gab - Soon be over.. you getting some time off work after??  

Rooz- Please check in soon.

Terry-  

Inc, odette, beach, merse, buggie - hello!!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

But ofcourse.... ...not too long...Im a bit boring dont like to be off work because I get really bored only so much housework you can do etc....

Hows you Laura honey....You are a donut arent you?...hope you feel better soon.... 

ok Im away to have some chilie con carne...made by dh...because he was off today.... ...hopefully catch up later girlies...love ya....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- enjoy your chilli, sounds like a lovely husband x

Laura   can't belieive no one stopped to help, although yes I can as people are rude


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Laura - take care of yourself babe...  

Hope everybody is ok....

Lots of love and hugs....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Inc- how are you?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gawd - they actually stepped over you? What utter winkers! Was that coming home?
The country's going to the dogs if people don't stop and help when they see that happening. Grrrr.

Have you got arnica cream or witch hazel or something to put on it?

Gab - chill out my dear! Nothing you can do about it, so enjoy the rest, ok? Get more Asti down your neck!

Inc - how are you today?

Beach - sounds like a good weekend coming up!

Sonia - I had colonics, but they really hurt. I have diverticulitis, and pushing water through my twisted colon was agony. Still, good to have a clear-out, as you say. I still swear by Colonblow...

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir-I hope that it will be a good weekend, tiring though nor dount and alchol will be involved on Sat night  

Off to bed to night all and see you tomorrow x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Night Beach!
Night mIrra!
Sonia - I would love that treatment   hope you feel better soon  
Ems - enjoy the 3 poo's before 10am  - it won't last cos you'll be pregnant and bloated soon like me and MIrra (oh more people to join in with the bowel chat!)  
LB - hun, hope you are OK.   It really shakes you up. You take it easy now. 
Incs   any developments?
Swins - was it EC today then? Hope all went well  
Mum going home tomorrow so more time to post!
Love to all  
Nicsk


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - no happened on the way to work... got a huge bruise now.     At least the train had  just gone so when I picked myself up noone was looking at me.  Yes winkers!!   I have arnica tablets thanks dear.

Nicks - Sarah still stimming.. she has 5 follies now between 12-17 so looking good, next scan is sat.  Hows your friend?

Right I'moff to beddy byes.  Don't know how I will sleep as all sore on my normal sleeping side.

Right speak to you all on FRIDAY EVE!!!  Yahoo!  I love Fridays.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

PS went to the hosp with IUI friend today - bumped into my cons who said 'oh are you back?' then explained about friend so he checked her out. Very good service!   They think just missed m/c and she's back tomorrow for a scan but AF is starting now so hopefully will sort in out in a natural way. 
Night  
xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awww, poor you L - at least people weren't staring I guess, but people are just not good Samaritans these days, blast em.
Wine! For the shock! That's what you need. Arnica's good though!

Nicks - that sounds pretty hard today. Hope your friend can cope ok.

How ARE your bowels, chuck?  Mine are up and down, but then, nothing different for me. They'll be magic tomorrow - I'm off work!  

Right - I ought to turn in. I have my 13-week appt with the midwife tomorrow. Bit late as they forgot about me, despite promising me consultant care and all sorts!

No one told me I should have another appt at 13 weeks - sigh.

Speak to you all tomorrow!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Laura -   god, how awful.  I can't believe no one helped you either....you should have wailed like a banshee and people would have stopped for you.  Hope the bruises aren't too painful    Not sure about the early testing as I'm quite enjoying not knowing at the mo.  I still have a lack of symptoms but I'm sure my boobs will hurt soon due to me prodding them so much  

Sarah -       Great news on the follies...hope they continue to grow   

Nicks - Sorry to hear about your friend.....life can be so cruel  

Mira - Hope midwife appointment goes well  

Sonia - I've often thought about having a colonic.  If this tx doesn't work I might book myself in for a clear out  

Beach - Sorry to hear about your lack of heating hun but glad it's back on now.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning

Emma- hope that you're getting on ok    

Mir- good luck with appointment this morning, can't believe no one told you about needing one  

Nicki- it'll be quiet once your mum goes today for you x

Laura- hope that you managed to get some sleep and aren't in too much pain.  

Rooz- come and let us know that all is ok x x 

Hi Gab and Inc and Swinny and  Sonia and Odette and everyone else  xxx x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello girlies

Didn’t get onto PC again last night as its still playing up. Got my techy friend coming over at the weekend to sort it.

Everything is going well we think, I’ve got 5 follicles which are potentials at 17mm,16mm,15mm and 2 at 14mm so hopefully my two 14mm will have a growth spurt. I need 3 at 18mm for EC so fingers crossed girlies. I am thinking that it might be Monday for EC, but they haven’t confirmed anything yet.

Only a quick post for me today as I have had to sneak on at work. Will post more tomorrow after my scan.

Thanks for all your positive vibes, they’re doing the trick so keep em coming.

Em – Hope you are still horizontal honey and taking things really easy.

Nicks – Could have done with you yesterday matey. I have really deep set veins so they really struggle getting my bloods and it took five attempts. In the end they had to take it from my wrist…ouch!!!

Bye for now my little friends on team PR. Sorry for lack of personals.

Love Sarah xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sarah- I know what you mean about bloods, on my last cycle I was told that eating something before I went for bloods would help open the veins up...they gave in in the end as couldn't get enought out


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ouch Sarah - your wrist? Ugh, that sounds horrid. That reminds me though, must pee into the tube the midwife gave me - ew.

Your follies sound brilliant! Monday's loads of time for the 14mm ones to catch up - whoo! The trigger will fatten them up a bit more, too. So that should be Saturday night.

Beach - it's 1.20 this aftie, so plenty of time before I go. I can walk the doggles and get my act together first.

Have a lovely lunch out!

Emma - stop prodding those boobs!   You're not doing the every day testing then? That kept me SANE last time. Though knowing what I know now I'd never bother with the cheapo tests again - they onnly showed positive days after test day. I could have gone on a bender or anything, convinced I wasn't pregnant.

Does the Clearblue come up with Chinese writing?

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Mira -   No clearblue in HK is exactly the same as clearblue in the UK, except there are instructions in chinese as well as English.  I do have a stash of clearblue tests so may start to use them next week.  No point doing one now as it's too early and I didn't have a trigger jab so there's nothing in my system.  I'm now just eating anything in sight as I'm bored!

Sarah - Sorry to hear about your lack of veins    You'd be no good as a heroin addict    I'm the exact opposite and am really veiny, infact DH is repulsed by my veiny hands when it gets hot    Good luck for tomorrow  

Beach - enjoy your day off


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I may have to indulge in some food in a sec too. I'm sure with FET the feelings are totally different, as you don't have things messing with your ovaries beforehand. 

I may have to get my doppler out in a mo - this worry about one's innards never stops!

My veins disappeared after weeks of blood tests on the last tx. They've always been ok, but I just had SO many tests I was like a heroin addict myself!

Good to hear you've got a good batch of Clearblues. I used to dip them in a pot of wee rather than hold them in the stream - it felt more reliable, and calmer.

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes, I'm going to try dipping the stick in the pot of wee this time.  As you said, it feels more reliable somehow  

It must be lovely to hear Bob's heartbeat.  Enjoy your food.  I'm off to watch The Sopranos now...got it on DVD and I'm addicted.
XXX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah I had a supply of plastic party cups for pee stick dipping!   You keep eating Ems - it will do you no harm!  
Mirra - good luck with MW   I have one next week.
Swins - yeah i am the dude at difficult bloods!    Glad all going well.  
LB -hope u aren;t too bruised today hun  
Beach - yep my mum's just gone home. I have just been feeling so irritable all week I don't know whats the matter with me. Its so hard too when you know you are being awful   Gonna do some internet retail therapy this pm to cheer myself up and DH is back later so maybe do something nice this weekend.
Just texted the Roozster - hope she is OK and just too fat too get to the computer!   Feel for you Rooz   it will be worth it in the end!  
chat later gals  
NW


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hi girls,

Sarah and Em, i'm thinking about you both and praying this time 'round youe hit the jackpot. Sarah, am sure those follies won't let you down  and Em, sore boobs or not, you can never know 'til testing so just keep hold of that PMA if you can.  

Gabs too, am sure you're nervous about your op, it's only natural but think what a weight off your mind once over with...then next stop babies  Hugs to you too   
..Sorry am behind on everyone else's news but  really hope you're all doing ok. 

I've reached my limit now being at home, can't do much for myself at all now....pains  & lovely swollen sausage legs also fairly excrutiating much of the time so consultant suggested coming in any time from now or by next Wed (32 wks) latest for hosp.bed rest.  DH been a star but realising what a full time job i am here.! C-sec then likely soon after as uterus quite tight now. Babes all est. weights between 3lb2 and 3lb 10 so v pleased with that....can't quite believe this is all actually happenning, scared but excited obviously too.

Will post again before i leave for hospital (unless in an emergency!) 
take care all,
Rooz xx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

nicks, just read your post - they crossed. thx for the text as well  Didn't realise you are poorly...sorryb to hear that, hope all better soon. Tumn area aches make me soo irritable too.

What's MW by the way?

Rx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Rooze - how exciting for you....

Emma - fingers crossed for you....

Sarah ---- a follie dancee....    

Nick - hope you are feeling better soon....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Whoo! It's all happening for you Rooz! What great weights too - you must be thrilled. Your DH will be relieved I bet, after being nursey for so long!

Nicks - I listened to the heartbeat with the midwife - her doppler's better than mine! And it was the right spot, so it was the baby I've been listening to and not myself - whew!

Inc - hello!

xxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

G'day all...

Swinny - First of all.....follie dance....       ....looks like it could be you and I honey having a wee sleep Monday morning...Nics will have her work cut out for her...... ....Sounds like Maybe EC will be Monday like Mir said the trigger will help them along a bit...will you get scanned before they decide...take extra special care and if that cow runs out in the garden just get another one ok...... 

Ems - Wow.....cant believe you are on the countdown.... ....dont go listening to our naughty girl Mir........ ....Hope you feell ok...being hungry Im sure is a good sign its a sort of body preparation bit isnt it?....youll soon be the size of Mir Im sure...... ........

Mir - By the way last comment was made in a loving way....hope you are well sweetie...appointment with madwife always means things are getting closer...hope all goes well... ....wee kiss for Rab...... ....take care..xxxxxxxx

Roozie - Glad you are keeping well and all is well.....not time for gloves and newspaper yet I see!!!!!!.........take extra special care   

Beach - How are you my friend?.....if you need bloods again just try and warm up the arms a bit before you go in either that or drink some water..so you are not dehydrated...hope heating and leccy is all sorted out now you def dont need that in this weather do you...... ....whats on the menu tonight then?....oh and have a nice weekend make sure you have lots of resolve in stock and Irn Bru for that sore heed in the morning....xxxxx

Odette - Hope you are ok honey..... ...thinking of you any more news or answers.... 

Merse - Hope you are ok too......and not working too hard, where are you thinking of moving to then anywhere in mind yet...lots of sloppy ones for Mr Merse......xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx...will you be painting the tiles again this weekend...... 

Nics - sorry you are feeling a bit low....its yr hormones honey so dont pay attention to what other people say they should be more understanding with you....nothing like retail therapy to cheer a girl up as they say...... ..... 

Steph - How are you honey?.......hope you and dh are well...I also think you are reading the same book as Mir when it comes to scrabble..... .......not long till appointment with Jinemed..... 

Laura - didnt mean to sound uncaring last night sorry honey.... ....like Mir said WINKERS.....typical but it doesnt surprise me..hope you are feeling better sweetie...you know what is a good anaesthetic/pain killer that will take the pain away..... ...not long till you see Jinemed either....   ....take extra special care...xxxx

Inc - Hello honey...whats happening then?....Im glad Geeta is admitting some kind of responsibility you just have to think of which clinic will treat you more as an individual..I really wish you well   whatever you decided thanks for the positive vibes....... 

ok is that everyone

Terry -   ,.....Hi sonia.....hope you are well too.....  

Love to all and the rest of the PR team...may have to have a wee Asti tonight my last one for the weekend so may catch up with you girlies later.....Gab..xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Wireless went low and nearly lost that last post..... 

Wow Mir did it sound like a wee Terry Butcher in there then....Im so excited for you...xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Mir - how exciting...Great... You re now half way... Whohoooo...  


Nick -  you , too.... hope no probs with poo stuff any more... 

GAb - how many days now?  

Laura - hope your bruises are better...

I am just collecting info on what to do... Just rang lfc and got the prices... Geeta not returning my calls - was trying to establish what to do with the cyst...

They would be about £1000 more expensive than if I went via create even though they do egg collection for Create patients.  It's a bugger to go through all the works and analysis again, registering with new clinic.  Don't know... About £450 to do the tests.  They are willing to look at the low stimm approach... Grrr...  My therapist said that I should go by my gut instict and I have none....  Can't face the lister as a totally new place...

Spoke to my mum and she was tearful about me not having kids and my dad is apparently doing research trying to find out how to help me ... Bless!  Wish they had those thoughts about me 10 yrs ago or at least 5.  Would have been nice... DH not helpful as per usual.  He is just lost... 

Disregarded my therapists advice not to be on ff....   .  She said that I am developing an addiction.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Inc - when I went to the counsellor at my last clinic for our one and only session which was a complete waste of time...she also bad mouthed FF but to be honest I think this website is an absolute godsend and I really dont think I would have made it through the last year without it I only wish I had know of its existence a long time ago.

If it wasnt for this website I dont think I would have felt as empowered as I do now and wanting answers etc and not accepting being treated badly or in an insensitive manner....like I have said before I really owe you all a lot of thanks for keeping me going and sane and just being there to listen....xxxx
How can that be bad Inc...just ignore her they arent always right you know...

About the gut instinct...from an outsider looking in if you were totally happy with Geeta you wouldnt even be considering another clinic I know it might seem like starting again but if you are considering somewhere else then maybe you have answered yr own question honey...Im sure Geeta is a great Doctor and very knowledgable in her profession, but Its like me , dh esp just feels he cant trust our last clinic so that is why we are moving on...we just feel if this is our last chance Jinemed will do all they can for us, I have just lost all faith in Uk clinics now....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx....( I know £1000 is an awful lot of money , if you are successful honey it is but small change isnt it.... ...)


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

GAb just realised only 3 days to go....  

with my 2 or 3 eggs at best it's not that I am looking at huge odds success wise hence it  feels troublesome to change clinics at this point and pay for a new consultation, new u/s, new blood works and all that... and ec takes place at lfc anyway.  So I would have to do 2 us at Geeta's and the rest would be lfc anyway... Hence I am thinking that it sounds a lot to pay £1000 extra.  
If I was producing even 5 or 6 eggs I would change without any hesitation.  

Will discuss everything with dh again....  need to go for a walk as it did me good yesterday... Was having a walk in this huger park near my therapist's home and had a huge and lonely cry, went for a soup afterwards in Weatherspoon and had a nice haircut and felt heaps better.....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Inc -  ...sorry didnt realise you were between Lfc and Geeta anyway...hope you come to some answers with dh..... ....you know we are here if you need to talk ok.....take care for now....xxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Inc - awwww, reading that your dad was researching made me well up! Bless dads, eh? Bless his cotton socks. Give him a big kiss from me when you see him.

I think Geeta feels she's burned her bridges with you, and she just doesn't want to face it. You need someone more courageous than that to help you conceive, frankly, and you deserve so much better than an ostrich approach to tx. Honestly, could YOU take thousands off someone, screw it up then talk to them normally? 

Think it would take some doing. A bloke could brazen it out maybe, but a woman will feel responsible and I'm guessing she's feeling responsible, despite it sounding like the Prof's fault. 

Perhaps you could email her and say you know that it all went wrong last time but you would like to try again with her, because you do really like her, and maybe you could work together this time?

I think a therapist would tell people to be away from FF, because it IS addictive, but they evidently aren't infertile - they don't know how much info we get from here - not only on ways to improve our chances but ways to get answers and results when it goes wrong. there's so much misinformation out there, from so-called professionals, that we really need people who have been there to tell us their experiences.

Besides, what would we all do without each other? No one comes close to understanding outside us.

Show her the website - she probably thinks it's just a support network. It's much, much more than that.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi there everyone! 

Gosh I'd lost the thread and when it appeared again so much has happened 

Mirr - I completely agree - have learned so much from my short time on FF, that although I have a long way to go, I don't feel I am going into things quite so blindly now- maybe just partially sighted!!! It is scary to think how much time money and emotion is lost through not knowing, or not asking the right questions, or not being told!

Mirr and Nicks - good luck with all the appointments etc... and I'm so excited for you!!!  and good luck roozie 

Laura - Hope your bruises are better, people are a nightmare! 

Swinny and Emma    

Inc and Gab  and averybody else too


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Cheers Buggie - some for you too..... 

Here, here Im right there with you too Mir....an email is a good idea because you can write exactly how you feel, ...hence why we wrote our letter to last clinic....  ...Im sending some reiki your way in a hope that things will sort themselves out...I think deep down its up to you what you decide Inc....  

Anyway Im way nervous what is wrong with me,....Ive even taken to examining the female genital area just to check nothing is abnormal in that department that noone can chuckle at.... ...when Im in full view of all my collegues.....

thought that would make you girlies laugh..... ...what is it about DHEA and Lips.... .....my dh was crying and laughing before he went to work this evening (teaching night class tonight).....what is wrong with me....think I need something stronger than Asti...any JD left.....Beach..............xxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Ok ok...Im gonna quit while Im ahead... ...talk later...ttfn...xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Didnt mean to offend anyone with last comment just thought it would make you all chuckle...bibi..xxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Thx Mir - I think you should consider training as a counsellor as an alternative profession.  Good insight, methinks...This would mean you could work from home when Bob the bump becomes a proper little man.  What do you reckon?  

Buggie - hello, hello ....  

Right... have just buzzed Geeta for prescription for my cyst.... Have got a tel. app. with her at 10.15 am tom.    So, will see what happens now...  At least she should help me to get rid of cyst created by treatment...

Unproductive day today.... But will see tom... 

Gab - so the op is on Monday then?  You must be a bit scared, eh?  I always am about ge stuff....

Sth tells me not to give up as yet...  Sth tells me... I have to follow this path....  Am becoming a mystic Meg here....  Anyhoo girls -  My therapist told me that I should follow my intuition ie right brain so to speak...  Brno still feels a long way off....

Nicster -  how is you?  

Laura - hun - how are the bruises...?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Inc - I couldnt agree more if there is something inside telling you not to give up then that means that its not the time to give up. what is Brno...is that Borneo? you know i get confused easily.... 
Atleast she has accepted a tel appointment.... ...whats one of them then...xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

And you, Inc, should train as a mindreader! Just this week I was subbing something about adult education in the paper and thought, I know! So I phoned up about courses to learn counselling. It'll take a bit of time and money, but it would be great to work from home, so I've decided to take up the introductory course from April, then the second level later this year.
I have to do something - I don't want to go back to my job even part-time really, as it's been so unpleasant, and so I can't be bothered to fight them for a part-time/flexible post.

Today was a bit productive - you got a time for an appt? That's ok.

I think a lot of people would have given up by now, but you are made of sterner stuff. That's not to say it doesn't still hurt like buggery, but you can at least carry on fighting. And for what it's worth, I too think you have a chance.

Buggie - Tell me more about your lady garden! I can't imagine what makes 'em enticing to the chaps, can you? Never mind - it's enough that they do.

Gab - what did you say? I looked and looked and can't see anything controversial!
Get some Cointreau (sp?) or something! Sure to take the edge off those pre-op nerves...
How are you feeling? Scared still?


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Whooo hooo... - a mind reader.... Like that     .... HE, he..   

Gab -= Brno in CR where I am on donor list...

Off to eat healthily now....  

Getting a lot of cm from dhea...  Started self-medicating for my cyst with tablets of last yr.  Managed to get rid of 3 cm cyst last yr in 3 wks. This one is 4 cm.  So sounds better than surgery...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Inc - yep and its less invasive than surgery ..ewcm.....eeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwww.....that is a good sign though too....You do have strength but I do understand inside you are hurting..... 

Mir - LIPS.......LABIA...... 
.........what does controversial mean you know its a jock youre talking too....me too think you would make a good counsellor as you have a really good gift of reading people...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

just aprehensive not so much as scared as I know the girls will look after me...the anaesthetist though has a really dry sense of humour...I also told him about my anti d's because i didnt want anyone else to read it in my notes so didnt mention it at my pre-op assessment....im naughty arent I? 

Anyway Im even waxing my toes so they cant take the micky out my hairy feet.......


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh for God's sake - hairy FEET? Will they really? I'll be paranoid as hell now, if I have an op! I can't believe they'd notice.

Oh, and right back atcha - p!ss flaps, beef curtains!  

The worst one I ever heard, that made me feel physically sick, was 'hairy axe wound'
Yuk
Typically it was a bloke that came up with that delicious turn of phrase...

Inc - make the most of that mucas! DH will be made up!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

EEEEEEEEEEEEwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.cant even bring myself to type that...

Inc - Yep dh will be a happy man.... 

Mir - they wont really im just being silly and paranoid and ridiculous etc


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Girls - what's all this labia talk?   Mine are getting a bit more engorged!  
Gabs - Picolax - nectar! Least you will feel v slim after a clear out  
Mirra - you'll be an ace counsellor   Glad all oK with MW
Rooz - you do keep us in suspense girl!   Glad all OK. MW = madwife - you'll see lots of those if you go in. Make sure they find you some TED stockings if you are on bedrest and maybe even heparin   I expect you will have a spinal or combined spinal-epidural, and you will prob be on a drip/pump after to keep your womb contracted. Also a catheter so no more bladder probs like after your GIFT. And I've been told by friends that post delivery women walk funny not cos of stitches but the huge mat pads you need - lovely! Gab is this true??
Inc - I'm sure Geeta really wants it to work for you so maybe best to stick with it.    Make use of that EWCM!
Just done a load of retail therapy to take my mind off painful tum!
Love to all  
NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oo lovely! Botox for downstairs! Scrumptious, Nicks!  

xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

yep fraid so about the mat pads or I used to say monster pads.... .....only joking...anway whats all this about the botox.....

my dh wont investigate and let me know if they are any bigger...he wont humour me.... .........

Teds are the biz Roozie....Im also getting a freebie pair next week.... ....well got to make most of provisions eh....!!

Do you think its all the hormones and DHEA etc that is doing all the engorging Nics.....I think deep down Mir thinks Ive lost it......   .......

anyway away to sleep...looking forward to my last supper tomorrow before the clear out.....Nite Nite girls....sorry to give details but I know you love it really...xxxGod Blessxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls just a quickies as about to go and watch a movie.

My bruise is huge and black!  I've been texing my mates photos so if anyone wants to see just let me know!! 

I have read through last few pages but need to gonow so will do personals tom.

Love you all XXX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- your bruise sounds bad   make sure you get lots of sympathy off Timx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all, 

*Gabs* - good luck with your endo op if I don't speak to you before then - really hope they manage to get it all - and that you get no repercussions/jokes about hairy anything from your workmates! 

*Laura* - sorry to hear you fell over - and that you have a bruise - hope it is soon better 

*Roozie* - so good to hear everything is OK with you - you have done soooo well to get to where you are now - all babies sound great sizes - I so hope everything continues to go well with you - sending you loads of    

*Miranda* - I agree with the others you would make a great counsellor, and it sounds like it could be something you could really get your teeth into as a career change which would suit your new lifestyle - go girl!  (love the doggy-baby pic!)

*Nicki *- sorry your belly is hurting - hope you soon feel better 

*Inc* - I hope the tablets do the trick for you    and that you won't have to resort to surgery  I can appreciate why your counsellor has worried about you getting addicted to this site (I had to step back from it myself last year while I wasn't doing treatment cos the connection you make with the site and others on here can be so intense in some ways and it can be hard to shut-off from the whole IF thing while you are using it every day) but also don't see how being able to talk to others going through what you have been through and who are able to relate to you in a way nobody else can (including counsellors!) can possibly be a bad thing! You do whatever you feel is right for you 

*Emma *- so you are watching the Sopranos - I am watching also for the first time as they are re-showing them on more4 - I'm at beginning of Season 4 - where you up to? I love it too - took me a while to get right into it but am totally absorbed now!

*Sarah *- quick follie dance -         - I really hope you get some beautiful eggs - good luck for EC Monday!   

*Merse*  , *Beach* 

plus  to everyone else - hope you all have a good weekend 

I am going out for a girls night out with 3 friends tomorrow night - might even go to a nightclub - for first time in years - scary 

Steph xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mornign Team PR

Steph- nightlcub.....sounds very scary to me


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girls!
Gabs - not sure about your girlie bits Mrs   Maybe its extra oestrogen from DHEA? Um monster pads!  
Steph - hi chick! clubbing you dirty stop out! Reminds me of things from the past like getting drunk, being on the pull and that distant thing called contraception!    You have a good time girl!  
Hi Beachy - roast dinner today?   what you up too?
LB - hope bruise ok.  You can text me a picture hun (for medical reasons!   )
INc - it does get a bit addictive I know but its more helpful than harmful. We are all here for you in the cyber world, and you won't find that many people to support you in the real world.
Chat soon munchkins! 
NW 
Had a poo before breakfast today - how about that!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nicki- well done on your loo stop! .....I;m having a  tidy out day this morning then off to friends tonight for food and wine x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls!
Rooz and Sarah good luck! 
Glad to hear everyone else is well (apart from Laura and her bruise )
Been very busy with work and social life! Went to bed a 5am this morn as had friends rd for dinner and we started playing the wii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But didn't drink too much as had to have my eyebrows done at 10am! So feel it could be a duvet day before getting ready to go out tonight! I'm driving tonight though!!!
Love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- I'm tired too today so might go back to bed after lunch    enjoy your night out, we're off to friends tonight and I'm happy to drive also.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm better off on the sofa in the day, DH still hasn't woken yet!!! Enjoy your eve, we are off to my Aunts for a Christmas tea as we missed it as we were away! So another eve on the wii!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I do my own eyebrows Merse! Sometimes look like Coco the Clown for a coupla days though...

Beach - lightweight!   Get a taxi and get bladdered!

Nicks - well done on your movement! Feels like bliss, doesn't it?

Laura - I love a good bruise! Love showing it off.

Steph - clubbing? Argh! Though it'll suit the hours you keep! Hope it's good music. What are you wearing?

Gab and your bee-stung lips - how are ya?

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

My sis used to do mine but since she's had my niece I can just about get a pedicure every couple of months so have given up asking her to do my brows as well, its easier just to pay to get them done!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's dead easy now though - they put a wee brush in the box, like a mascara wand. Peasy - try it!

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- would get a taxi but too far, would prob cost £20 return at least and for a night in with friends that's too much, they've asked us to stay over but with the cats we can;t as wouldn't leave them overnight alone!


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Finally heard from Geeta - will get a complimentary scan (£200) to check up on my cyst.   So.... I think I am getting somewhere...She wouldn't give me the tablets without scanning me and I said that it's quite a bit of money to get scanned and that I have spent loads already on a failed cycle and etc... Hopefully the naughty cyst will disappear by then...
If I can get a comp scan from Geeta maybe God can give me a babe... What do you reckon?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Of course! There comes a point where everybody's luck starts to change, and the free scan might be things starting to unblock, luck-wise for you.  

I hate staying at other people's houses Beach! Know what you mean about leaving the critters.

xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi girlies just checking in before Monday...going to be really busy today as out of action tomorrow due to overworked bowels.....   

Thanks for all your good luck wishes and thoughts....love ya..... 

Swinny - Good luck for EC. ...maybe Monday...meet you in dreamland....!   

Mir - You are very naughty  ...although it did make me laugh..... 

Nics - Well done on the movement... 

Merse and Beach - Have a lovely evening Ladies.....hope you are well....xxxx...What's nightclubbing... ....only joking..... 

Inc - Glad you made contact and sorting out things slowly but surely, Hopefully this good luck is going to carry on  ...thought Id send some.... ...to help things on their way..... ...

Steph -  ...thinking of you too...and thanks...xxx 

Laura - My friend...hope bruise isnt too bad now....dont forget the painkiller..... 

Roozie -  ...thinking of you...xxxxx

Ems - Our little PUPO Princess.. ..Im watching you..... ....hope you are well  

Well prob not get on now until Mon/Tues if in overnight.... ...although they will have to chain me to the bed....!

I really would be lost without you all...and it really helps sharing all this with you...you know Im always here for you too if you need anything.....


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Good luck Gab....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- good luck sweetheart, hopefully will get chance to speak tomorrow but will be thinking of you on Monday x x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello

Well everything is fine. I have got five follies that are over 18mm and another two that are 14mm so they may catch up by Monday too. I am doing my HCG shot at 9.15 tonight. Egg collection is on Monday morning first thing   Fingers crossed we get some nice little egglets.

Nicks – Hope your retail therapy helped, it always does with me. Needed you again this morning, 4 attempts in my arm and wrist and in the end they had to get a butterfly clip and take it from my hand….ouch, ouch, ouch!!! Paul had been laughing at how rubbish my veins were the other day and then I had a call yesterday from the clinic to say that Paul’s screening tests weren’t on file and that they’d have to take more bloods from him today. He wasn’t laughing so loudly when I told him that.

Roozie – Oh I am so excited for you sweetie. Those weights sound brilliant. Not long now until your little bundles of joy make their first appearance in the world. Big   to you and DH. Take care and I will say good luck now just in case of any emergency.  

Gabs – Yep its me and you for a snooze on Monday morning   I really hope your op goes well for you hun so that you can get on with your next tx. My cousin in Oz has to have the same op soon before she can have another tx. It’ll make such a difference once its done. Thanks for all of your lovely messages. Come on as soon as you can to let us know that you’re ok and how it all went.
Oh and I always have the top of my foot and toes waxed when I have my legs done too xx

Inc – Consultants, therapists, what do they know!!!! If I’d done as I was told, I would be over this 1st hurdle now. Addiction my a**e, it helps to talk to people who know what you’re going through  

Laura – Ouch that bruise sounds nasty, heaven’t had chance to read right back, how’d you manage that? Was it a UDI (unidentified drinking injury)? Thanks for the texts by the way sweetie  

Steph   Thanks sweetie. Your follie dances have done the trick, If all my follies contain a little egglet I will be so happy on Monday.
Oh clubbing, gone are the days. I am soooooo jealous of you. Have a few voka’s for me honey xx

Merse   Thanks lovey. Sounds like fun on the Wii, I am just off to my SIL’s to play with my nieces and nephews on the Wii (nothing too strenuous mind!!).

Beach   Buggie   Mirra  Terry   and  Sonia   

Thanks girls for all of your lovely messages. Keep you posted.
Love ya
Sarah xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sarah- that's really good news, good luck for Monday...hope it all goes ok and can;t wait to hear from you. x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Sarah and Gabs - good luck for Monday....

Sarah - 5 good ones - that's a good crop....Whooooop


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

FIVE eggs? That's nearly enough for a box! whooooo! Good luck for Monday Sarah - hope they're all brilliant quality, juicy eggs.

Gab- good luck for Monday too! Make sure Mr Gab is ready and waiting to be your manservant!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening chickpeas!

Bruise is even bigger and blacker today!  I may go swimming tom just to show it off!! Mirra - I love showing off a whopper too!!  

Had a good day we went house shopping this morning which was exciting.. garden was not big enough but was exciting though!!  Then went Kitchen shopping after.  CAme home all full of energy so have donw some sorting out too!  

Right..

Mirra - Hello my love.. hows you and bob?  You must be due a scan soon,I can't wait to find out what flavour.. still thinking strawberry!  

Nicks - Congrats on the birth of your number 2! I must admit i do a beautiful poo everyday without fail!  Dr Gillian would be so proud!

Gabs - How you feeling?  I'm guessing its a lap?  Hope the dr is cute.    And write something funny on your boobs! I've always wanted to do that!

Sarah - Fab Fab Fab... you'll be egg sharing next!  

Beach - your quite my dear.  All ok?

Merse - Hows you sweetie?  Enjoying the duvet day? I nearly had one of those but managed to drag myself out!

Steph - Only a week to go til appointment... how you feeling?  I'm feeling scared.

Rooz - Fab weights!  Can't believe you've nearly got 3 children!! 

Inc - Great you got a free scan... try and steal something while your there too!!  Maybe steal the dildo cam!! You deserve more than the scan free! 


Well I'm having nice glass of shiraz and feel quite happy, so nice doing things that you can achieve and have.  Can't wait til we move.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I love doing stuff to the house - makes you feel all content. Where did you go? I'm gagging to go to Ikea - it's so far from us tho.

When are you planning to move?

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay Mirra - Its all really dependent on Tims job, I'm eager to be demoted so can get a job anywhere really, Tim's job is harder to come by.. he has applied for 3 so whereever and when ever he gets a job we will move, I don't care, just somewhere with a garden & somewhere with internet of course!    This flat is too small and full of sad memories.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Move to Dorset! Pleeeeease? I'd love that.

I wanted so strongly to move after all the heartache here. But I'm getting over it now I think.

Get a garden - I can give you cuttings!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh I'd love to move that way...but too expensive for us, my best mate moved to Devon last year.. miss her.   But me and tim camp at durdedor (sp?) is that near you?  you and bob can come see us next time??


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, Durdle Door is near enough! I shall come and sing round your camp fire. And as long as it's after July I shall bring much WINE.

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Cool... we can go swimming through the 'hole' then back to the tent for booze!  We'll do it over the summer then!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Right I'm off to bed to watch carry on camping!    I must get fancy tv one day soon!  Soon be monday... so week will fly.. then my consult.   

I must realy get a life... I have been crocheting tonight!!  Really I'm 31 and home crocheting on a sat night.. what a saddo! 

Goodnight my loves.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ahhhh, brilliant! Could do with a laugh.

Night night!

xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Sarah - Great news on the follies and good luck for Monday - I'll  be thinking of you   

Gab - Good luck too for Monday, I hope it all goes OK - I be thinking of you   

Steph - Hope you're enjoying your night club  

Nicks - Congrats on your movements    I'm still pooping like a trouper  

Mira - We get Ikea in HK although the stores are a fraction of the sizes in the UK.

LB - Sounds like you've had a lovely Sat.  Hope your injuries are OK.

Beach - Enjoy your birthday week.  When is your actual b'day?

Inc -    Hope you're ok?

Hi to everyone else  

Still no symptoms for me so I'm 99% sure this FET hasn't worked, even though I haven't been near a pee stick yet    My boobs are the give away as last time I was pg, they ached like mad and felt very big and this FET they feel like spaniel's ears they're so deflated    Had a bit of an emotional day yesterday and feel very peeved off.  We'll hopefully have another go at FET next month. I know it's not over until the fat lady sings, but it helps me to cope by looking forward and planning.  DH has gone away today for work and isn't back 'til Thursday so I think I may have a tough week ahead  all on my lonesome......his trips always seem to coincide with bad IF news!  Anyway, 'nuff of my moaning. 

Have a lovely Sunday everyone and the best of British to Gabs and Sarah for tomorrow


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Emma - fingers crossed for you....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Emma   it's not over yet  

Laura-I;m ok thanks, just in from night at friends and off to bed now as out for meal with my friend tomorrow.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I do hope you're wrong Emma - it's the progesterone that makes your boobs go, surely? And that doesn't build up this quick - keeping it all crossed anyway.  

Morning Beach and Emma! 

I'd better turn in - got a week of earlies coming up and I'll be buggered if I stay up late now.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Team PR

Well another grey and dark morning, think we should start getting up around 1ish that way we might see some sunshine.

Hope you're all ok, at home this morning then out for lunch with friend

Gab and Sarah- good luck x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Horrible, isn't it? Grey as granny's beard out there.

I got up all anxious about my cat, and he's no better. Going to have to take tomorrow off and get him to the vet. He yowls in pain if I try to pick him up and he's hobbling about like an old man - he's only six months!

He's eating, so it can't be his tum. Think it's his shoulder, which means X-rays and expensive stuff... 

It's always a Sunday or a bank holiday when my pets fall ill!

Beach - you are the original lady who lunches! Are you having roast this time?

xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir   for your cat... I hate it when mine aren't well.

Not sure what having today, going to pub near my friend which is a beefeater so hopefully they'l have proper roast on the menu.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'd pass on the   if I could get near him! He ran off after I tried to pick him up this morning. He's been like it for nearly 24 hours now. But Sunday vet rates are so crippling. 

Hmmn, Beefeater - I don't know their menus! I think last time I went it was wall to wall prawn cocktails and steaks... They if anyone muust do a roast, surely to goodness?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning girls!

Emma- Honest all the drugs you normally have with IVF are what cause the sore boobies, I had sore boobs until 2 days before test and I had BFN, maybe you may get some symptoms a couple of days before test day but your still 5 days away!!!  

Beach - have a lovely dinner out!  

Mirra - I completely missed your pussy cat not well?  Is s/he running around ok?  Hmm.  Do you not have pet insurance?  I always have it as my cats are always injuring themselves, espec my last cat, she fell off the balcony once on a sat and that cost about £700!  But I got it all back thank goodness.  

Tim is very excited about our camping trip... anyone else fancy it??  Talking of meeting up, travel lodge have all there hotels a at £19 over feb!!    

I have agreed to cook a roast today... this is  our xmas dinner roast!!  Not done one yet!  Mmm gonna go toad in hole, stuffing, roast pots, parsnips, greens...mmmmm


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well he's just come out from his hidey hole and jumped up for his dinner, then jumped back down again. He's hopefully ok? I'm worried he broke a rib or something yesterday.

Hopefully he'll recover just as I go to take him to the vet!

No, no pet insurance. I find it cheaper to pay whatever hideous bill comes as it comes. But this year that's not been the case.

Yay for the camping! Anyone else want to join us?

xxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

yeah it really depends on the animal if its worth it, both the cats I have at the mo I've never made a claim on, but its only £10 a month for the both of them so not bad and if they are ill I don't even have to think about the costs, especially out of hours, so thats good.  If you have lots of pets though it does work out expensive.

So who else is up for camping!?  Yee Haa!  Can't wait!

Oh DHEA seems to be working its magic already!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls
Sarah and Gab good luck for tom!!!  
Mir hope your cat is OK a doesn't need the vets! 
Em I think its all the drugs that give you sore boobs, so don't give up hope yet! When is test day?
Laura moving sounds like a great plan!! 
Well I woke up this morn an AF had arrived its not due for another 10-12 days!! So I'm on day 20 today, what does that mean? Its in full flow so its def AF, but I've never had a cycle that short ever! So I have to let the clinic know tom as start DR on day 19 of this cycle, but I don't know how a short cycle would affect that
Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse - I'm confused... d/regging??  Is that for FET?  Or you cycing again and I've completed missed it?! Hmmm short cycle, not sure what that means.. maybe body just being naughty??  What are they normally?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Dregging for FET! They are usually 30-32 days, very rarely 28!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Just had my BIL and Nephew rd think I'm put off kids for life he's so aggressive and they just ignore it!!!
I spoke to DH about a second opinion he thinks I should just move on but said if I need a second opinion then we will get one! Am thinking of Turkey to keep costs down what do you think xxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Go for it Merse...if you have got the energy to do the abroad thing people often have better experience by the sound of it.....


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Not sure how to go about it Inc will wait for Mir or Laura to be on then they can tell me what I should do! Hows u?? xxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

so, so ....mad with dh...  sth to work on with my therapist obviously.... 

good luck with your decision.... .  do get a 2nd opinionk,though...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Merse how exciting!! Hopefully you won't need another go but Jimened are in London next weekend, maybe email them and find out if they have any slots left, only £50!  If not I think they do email consults.  I'll go get the email addy for you.

Come in April/ May with me!!!!!  Oh getting all excited!

XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Why are you mad with DH? Turkey would be my second opinion so I would see if they think its a good idea to go again or not! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanx Laura think I need to do my FET first but could email them and see what they say! Didn't Mir do hers through email? xxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

the same old story... why we are here without any need...

Anyhooo... good luck with your consultation ...Although no clinic will refuse you really...(apart the UCH obviously who often treat people with useless stuff and still take the money...)  They are all in the biz of making money, so will give you a whirl.. You have to read btw the lines as to who is good for you and we're sometimes bad readers... AT least I was...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

[email protected] - this it the email addy, ask them now for an appointment on Sat!   My friend had an email consult with them and scanned and sent all her notes across though which didn't cost anything.

inc - whats happened with dh?

I must get on... meant to be cooking a roast!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

What do you mean why are we here without any need I don't understand
Well my clinic won't treat me, so will ask for a realistic opinion and explain what my last clinic said also would they need my notes?
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I didn't mean to imply we.. If I have I am sorry... 

I meant me in the sense that I asked for help when it was too late for me bcs of I and dh having been a dysfunctional couple in essence...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

So do you think you are a dysfunctional couple? xx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

We have been ...yes...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

In what way Inc? Do you think you are better now? xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Why not make an appt for the same day as Laura and Steph Merse? Then you'll know whether you like them and if you don't it's only cost you £50. Go to www.ivfturkey.com and email them through there I would.

Ha! Just looked and you've already been told to do that!  

Oooh, how exciting!

Inc - tell your DH NOW you want to go to the Jinemed with these gals, you only need him there for a couple of days. You'd have a GREAT time all together I reckon.

I'm roasting too L! Lamb with rosemary, olive oil spuds, peas with fresh mint, and cabbage and swede.  

I did the garden today - had a really low moment when I realised I'd never succeeded at anything - never won a competition, nothing. I was worried about my puss, you know the thing, where you can't see straight. ANYway, I got home after my tearful walk and decided, sod the housework, I'll clear up the dead stuff in the garden. Feel so much better!

Coco seems heaps better too. Slightly too much better - he let me rub his sore tum and his little telescopic willy came out, and I swear he spurted! Ugh.
Still, at least he's not so sensitive on his belly any more...

Hmmn. Just put myself right off my roast.

xxxxxxxxx



/links


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yuck Mir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
But seriously you have succeeded you are pregnant and gonna have a bundle of joy soon why so down
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's not so much down, but I'm still getting lots of anxiety, which gets me down, if you get me.

I would go to my doctor, but he's useless.

Still, I'm getting lots less anxiety really - just want to shift the rest of it!

Merse - are you making that appt? You'd all have such a laugh out there together. I did, with Helen, who I met on FF. We had such a good time.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Girls hi!
Just to say good luck to Gabster   - sure you will be fine hun.
Also Swins - lovely sounding follies - lets hope they have lots of lucky eggs!  
Off back to work tomorrow but home after lunch if tummy aches.
Love ya
Nicks


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mir what you anxious about? xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That's exactly it! Nothing! Well, lots of things, but it's just a general feeling of unease that makes me panic. Don't worry - I've had this long enough. I'll get over myself!  

Someone tell me they get it too! Feeling like a nutter now...

xxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I panic about everything, from the cats going out I'm on edge till they come in, I go out in the car and imagine all sorts and even things like brushing my teeth in case the water goes off etc....totally panicky x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hooray! I mean, not hooray, but you get my meaning. It's just a relief not to be alone in my mindless panic!

The worst thing is that people always think of me as this hugely confident, non-anxious type of person. So they treat me like a rugby ball rather than a lily, when I want to be a lily!

Not the people who really know me, just random people at work. They were all so shocked when I went off with depression - just incredulous, which made it ten times worse!

What do you do to calm yourself down?

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- at the moment I don't calm down, just pray and am thankful when things don't go wrong and I get through to the nxt part of the day and the next scenario...I really hate it.  Didn't used to be like this, think that the two failed cycles plus mil dying and problems we had around his sisters and how awful they were to us have all contributed to this feeling of unease and dread.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Mir - when you were depressed how long did it take you to snap out of it and how did you do it... I am worried about the two us both being a bit depressed...  Just worried about work ie if dh cannot work bcs he is depressed I worry that things will just spiral out of control.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - Your not a nutter, I went through an anxious phase, lasted about a year after my ectopic,couldn't  sleep, worried about it all was really awful.  For me acupunture helped so much so so wonderful to sleep again.  Not completely cured I seem to get anxious couple of times a month, I even get a bit OCD checking all the plugs when Igo to work etc during these funny days! Your not nuts. Your human and all this unease doesn't disappear as soon as you get preg. have you tried rescue remedy?  Not sure can have when preg though.  I was prescribed anti-depres for my anxiety but never took them as was starting IVF.  I'm thinking due to Bob your gonna have to do with a foot rub and a cup of camemile tea! Could your GP sign you off?  Your anxiety is pretty work based and it can't be good for Bob... have you got another GP at the practice you could see?

As for the cat, so happy he is feeling better... so sorry he shot his load on you!!   

Merse - Made me laugh Mirra's comment, go with steph and laura see if you like them... is she talking about us or the consultant!?  

Gab and Sarah- Good Luck girls tom!    

Inc - Sorry you are feeling down.  Hope you and dh are back on track soon.  

Nicks - Make sure you do come home if you don't feel well.   

Beach -    wish I could magic us a babe.  

Right off for me bath.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- i Know sweetheart, that would be a magical wish granted, one day soon though x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Laura - I am not down at this particular moment... I think it's the overall toll of the last 18 months and the fact that I never expected to be in this situation...so am unprepared and obviously worried about the future...We are not exactly leading a normal life...but nobody does whoever goes through if... Some people just manage better I think.... I would like both of us to be better and I know with a pregnancy we would be in a an instant... 

Mir - can you go for acu... That sounds good and would relax you... I think it can be a reactive anxiety... ie you have been through hell and back and now it's all over you may be reacting to things by having some residue anxiety....  

Gab - good luck for tomorrow...     

Beachie  -- hellow sweatie....  

Laura - good to hear that Tim is excited about your trip....  

Sarah - fingers crossed for you...   

Emma - thinking of you..


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Evenign Inc-


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just managed to prise Pete from the PC! I must get someone to deal with the networking issue.

Inc - I started to come out of the worst of it when I actually made ICSI plans. Before then I always felt I couldn't afford it, it was an impossible dream, would be too stressful, yadda yadda.

Once I was on the rollercoaster I found FF and that got me through loads of very dark days.

It's only doing stuff that gets me out of an anxious spiral - just bleaching stuff has been known to work! Especially bleaching stuff, now I come to think of it.

Yes, it is residual stuff, you're right. I'll find a way - though not acu, as I had a bad experience with it which put me right off. I was sitting there in my pants being jabbed and the practitioner (a bloke) said: 'So... you're a reporter... you like sticking your nose in other people's business then?'
Tw*t.

I tell you what it feels like - a hostage situation, where you're held hostage by IF then you're released, and everyone expects you to be happy because you're home, and you are, but you know you can never be the same person they expect you to be. That sounds like psychobabble, I know, but it's real enough.

Laura - that would be funny, to get signed off again! I don't think I'd ever work again... No, it's ok - I'm much better now I've changed desks, actually. The work tension is hugely reduced.
Are you looking forward to your appt, sweetpea? Is it Saturday?

Beach - it's never one thing that makes you this way, is it? It's several things which add together and because you can't deal constructively with them all at once you feel out of control.
I suspect you're a bleacher too - am I right?  

xxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- my kitchen cupboards are full, alex was saying to me earlier that I ought yo relax and spend a day doing nothing but cleaning is my idea of relaxing and theraputic x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Exactly! Pete can't understand why I can't just veg, sleep in, etc etc. Have to keep busy. FF and Scrab are the only things keeping me from bleaching everything but the dogs.

It's sooo nice to sit down after a cleaning sesh and feel you've done it all. Though today I haven't - but the garden's a lot better! 

Can't wait till summer! And I can't wait to be supporting you lot through your first trimester, too. Reckon we'll have a few BFPs this year - I can feel it in my water.

When do you start - have they told you yet?
xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- support... I'll need a nursemaid for me    we've got an appt with cons on Friday and am looking at April as we're on hols in March plus colleagues are off work so wouldn't be able to take anytime off then either x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gawd, April is going to be SO exciting! A rash of BFPs if my waters are to be believed.

I'll be your nursemaid!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Any one about?  It's 6.15am over here.  Just got up and did a pg test....and there were two lines...I'm in shock.  I can't bl**dy believe it!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh my God!!!!!!!!!

Wow!

Congratulations!

Darn - I won't sleep now!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Congratulations Emma                               .  


Whohoooooo      Fantastic


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks!  I'm in shock.  I have absolutely no symptoms. I keep thinking it could be the meds but remember that I haven't had a trigger jab.  F**K!  F**K F**K. 

Sorry to spoil your sleep Mira XXX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm far too excited to sleep now! Whew! I'm over the moon for you.

How early did you test?

xx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

It should be good, too if you are 4 days away from the test days... It shows that you will get a really good beta reading on your test day...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

D'oh! Dozy me - you have a ticker!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm supposed to test on Friday which will be 15 days post ov.  I used a clearblue too.  Woke up early this AM and had planned to test anyway but thought that 5:45 was too early!  After being unable to get back to sleep due to needing a pee I thought "sod it, I'll do it now, have a cry when it's neg, then go back to bed".  God, I'm shaking, I'm so surprised - I really, honestly thought it hadn't worked 'coz I have no symptoms.  I do feel sick now, but I think that's the shock!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hurrah! It just shows - you never know until that stick tells you. And FET has to be so different - no trigger etc, no horrid build-up of FSH drugs.

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!

Our first BFP of 2008!

Happy new year, folks. 

So... your due date will be? Hooray! It will be a Librian!

xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

God,  I hadn't even thought of due dates  

Thanks for all your good wishes, Inc & Mira.  Right, I'll let you two get some sleep and I'm going to go and watch TV and make myself another cup of tea (peppermint) and stare at my pee stick    I promised myself after last time that if I ever got pg again I would enjoy every moment, regardless of how long it lasts.  XXXX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It'll last this time, just you see.  

Hoooooraaaaaay!!!!!!!

Night night.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Emma - Woo Hoo!!  Thats fantastic news!    Yup first of many for 2008 we hope!    So when is scan to see if we have one or two!!

Mirra - Yes its Sat, I'm scared.  I'm quite happy not cycling or having anything booked which is odd for me.. maybe just don't get excited about IVF anymore and don't ever think it will work.  

XX


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

OHMYGOD!!!!! Only just read this - Wooooooooo    Emma sweetheart I am so, so pleased for you! What a shock for it to happen so early after you was so convinced it hadn't worked! Congratulations and may you have a very happy healthy  pregnancy!

I am sorry this isn't longer but I am sooo tired (just been catching up on wrapping parcels from my internet sales - had a backlog) - had fab time Saturday night - was so much fun - but a very late night, today I have been hobbling round like a little old lady as my legs ache so much after dancing all night in heels! I am such an old crock! 

So good to read such fantastic news - our first  of 2008 - may it be the first of many!

Hope to read more good news later about Sarah's eggs - and Gab I hope you don't feel too sore after your lap xxx

 to all

Steph xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Emma-  congratulations  I'm over the moon for you  what a fantastic way to start the new year   well done  Love Karen x x x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Emma   thats fantastic news well done!!!! 
I've just booked my cons appoint for my FET two wks today!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Merse -   for the appointment.....I'm a fan of FET now  

Steph - Sorry to hear your legs are aching....you're getting too old for all this disco dancing malarkey  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

I’m back!!!! It all went really well and I am proud to say that I managed to produce 7 eggs, yippee!!! Come on now little egglets, Fertilise !! My consultant was really non-committal before I went down to Theatre, he just said lets not get too excited yet, we’ll reserve judgement until we get back. When he came back, he was all smiles and laughed and said “you are determined to prove me wrong and I really, really hope you do”. I was on cloud bl**dy 9. Feeling a bit achy now so I am going to curl up on the couch and watch slushy films with Paul for the afternoon.

Gabs – Hope your Laser Lap went well sweetie. Take it easy and let us know you’re ok. 

Emma – That’s amazing news.         Well done you. Take care of yourself sweetie as this little one is a keeper. How many did they put back?? Could we be having twins??

Merse – That’s fab news about your FET, lets hope its us next for the BFP’s!!  

Steph – I have got a mental image of you all bent over like a little old lady after your trip out raving and misbehaving on Saturday   

Mirra and Inc – Hope you’re feeling a bit brighter today   I too have really low times when I get very anxious about the silliest things. I think its just par for the course to be honest and when I am feeling like that, I try and treat myself to something nice, whether it be retail therapy, a massage, facial. It doesn’t solve anything but a bit of pampering always perks me up a bit.  I have also found that Acupuncture really chills me out. Mirra, can you have acupuncture while you’re cheggers?? I also agree with Laura, you are stressed at work so a bit of time away from that would do you the world of good. Work will be there when you’re not, so put yourself and little Bob first and get signed off.

Beach – Good luck on Friday sweetie.  That’s fab that you are going to have another tx in April. 

Love to you all
Sarah xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Whoo-hoo! So much good news on the thread today!!!!!

Seven eggs is brilliant Sarah - I'm so thrilled for you.

Off to walk the doggles - be back later.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sarah- well done, make sure you get lots of rest and let them do their thing tonight.  What time are they ringing you?


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Well done Sarah!        

Emma - Congratulations!   It's given this thread a great positive start to 2008.

Step - What do you sell on the internet?

Beachgirl - Good luck with your appt this Friday  

Incon - How are you?   What stuff are you going to take for the cyst?

Merse -  

Miranda - Hope now the reality has kicked in that you are going to have a baby and you find time to relax 

Laura -   what's happening? don't get down - were all here for you.

A big   to everyone else.


last evening I went to visit a close friend with her newly born - couldn't bear to hold the baby, it was too much so handed it over to hubby - tried to do my duty and ask quesions but really didnt want to be there.  Didn't even buy anything for the baby which is not like me but just didn't want to .

Anyway some news - I am on day three of taking the pill - I have been given the all clear from Spain to start taking the pill even though i have 3 cysts.  They said that the pill reduces cysts but it all depends when I get a scan in a months time before stimulation.  I just hope the cysts will clear by then or at least shrunk.

Well that's my news

Odettexxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ach, poor you Odette. Other people's babies are hard.  

Sending you cyst-shrinking vibes!

xxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Sarah - congratulations - 7 eggs is fantastic.... whohoo... Lots of good news today...

Emma - you must be on coud 9, eh.... CAn still picture you obsessively peeing on the stick... You must love it... 

Mira - sod work and enjoy yourself mate... You are half way there after a hard slog... Enjoy...enjoy....and rejoice...(In words of Maggie T.)

Laura - hope you are well....

Odette - I am taking primulat which is to get rid of the cysts.  BCP should have the same effect so you will be fine and a little bit of ovary suppression tends to give better quality eggs... Not sure about the quantity, though....  

When are you cycling then? 

Gabs - hope all went ok for you today... 

I think I will have my scan this wk to see what's happening with my cyst/s as had quite nasty twinges yesterday in my ovary where I have got the cyst... Some action must be happening....

Wish I just didn't have to deal with this if stuff...  Whatever is the silver lining I somehow  can't see it at the minute...Am shattered .... Speak later...


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Ems - what fantastic news hun! OUr first   this year! And another DHEA success methinks    Was a real suprise as didn't think you were testing for a few days! Hope this ones a sticky one hun   
Roll on constipation and bloating!  
Swins - 7 eggs!     fantastic news hun especially after your 2 bad cycles. fingers crossed for jiggy jiggy   
Odette - glad to hear all is not lost. I hope the pill sorts you out  
You too Inc - hope its good news your next scan  
Mirra - i think its just an anxious time during pregnancy. I feel a bit more relaxed now I'm 24 weeks. I worried about every little thing before, even a stressful day at work and i was convince something bad would happen. Think positive and look forward to that lovely baby you will have soon  
And all that money you will make from the book!  
Gabs - hope you are OK  
LB - how's the bruised butt- ocks!  
Merse - you next hun! FET's rule!  
Rooz - any news?  
Been to work today, belly hurt    Stuck it out as it felt good to be back in the normal world. Think it might not get any better though. Good news is that bowels are back on track and I've been for about 4 days in a row!!  

Great to hear such good news girls - let's hope 2008 is a fab year for us all  
Love nicks


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Sarah *- 7 eggs woo woo woo woo        - must have been all those follie dances! - I am so pleased for you... more wonderful news - fantastic!  Really hope that your eggs and DH's  are getting it on in the love-lab as we speak - visualise them getting on down with Barry White music being pumped into the incubator! hehe 

*Emma* - has it sunk in yet? will you be getting a beta test soon? As for me being too old - tell me about it I am still aching!  It was great fun though! 

*Inc* - good luck with scan this week - hope the Primulat is doing its job and the cyst is going   

*Odette *- good luck with your cysts too - hope they soon shrink away    I sell books and videos, also have piles of stuff to sell on ebay next time they have a cheap listing day, where I have sorted out my wardrobe and am having to get rid of all my size 8-10 clothing. I have put on 2 and a half stone in 2 years from stopping up a heavy smoking habit and all the IVF drugs - I am now a curvalicious 12-14! I must say I do enjoy having boobs! 

*Laura* - I am also quite nervous for Saturday, I always am with these things as you don't know what they will say (and half hour doesn't seem very long - Paul's history alone could fill that, he is a bit of a medical miracle! lol) ... I really hope yours goes well, will keep an eye out for you if we manage to get there early 

*Merse* - 2 weeks - not long now - hope your FET is as successful as Emma's!   

*Mira* - sorry you are feeling so anxious, sending you huge  and hope you are soon feeling a lot calmer/more positive 

*Gab *- hope you are OK and recovering well from your op 

*Beach* - good luck with your appt with cons on Friday 

Nicks  Roozie 

plus  to anybody I've missed!

Steph xxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Eveing Ladies,....................well well...bit tired so just scanned through notes....

Wow.............told you I felt it in me water Mrs...Ems.....                                                    ......xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

and as for you.....Mrs....sarah...oooooohhhhh you are a clever girl arent you......           ....lots of loving in the lab tonight then....Lots and Lots of luck sweetheart...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


well, today not so bad....bit tender but more adhesions than endo...(stage 3)..so the same which is not bad either, that was better news as I was dreading my cons having a look....so hes freed up everything so will wait and see...xxxxx r+ ovary stuck behind uterus.... ...work that one out reckon...other fert cons pushed it there when he was doing egg retrievel.....

Nickster.....anaesthetic was the biz..... ....you must have had a quiet word..... 

Hope all you ladies are well, thinking of you and once again thank you for all your good luck and get well wishes...looks like its been a good day for Team PR...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Odette...glad you are on yr way honey.....     

NIte.Nite..xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay! You're OK Gab! Glad you're back in the land of the living and everything went well. How long have you got to recover?

Steph and Laura - I think you'll be pleasantly surprised on Saturday, by how positive they are compared to UK clinics. Are you both seeing Dr Camilibel? He's the brusquest you'll get, but so warm.

Nicks - I felt loads better just doing the gardening, so I have some coping mechanisms in place. Woke at 5am today though - always the way when I need some sleep! Good to hear you've finally got a cooperative colon - way to go!
Literally.

Inc - it's so exhausting when you can't see any light at the end of the tunnel. Do you do any exercise? When I was at my worst with it I swam three miles a week - gave me loads of time to think while getting those toxic worries out of my system.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Mrs Beach   I forgot you  
Might have a go at swimming Mirra. got to get a cossy now as just booked a w/e at St David's Hotel and Spa in Cardiff - one last getaway!  
nw


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nicks- it's suppsoed to be lovely there isn't it. Enjoy  

Well girlies need your advice please.  One of my friends who I've known since 11 has over the last few years changed quite a lot, she's had every medical problem known to mankind, is alwys off work sick, etc etc.  She's lied to us many a time and even at one point told people she has cancer.    now she's been suspended from work pending investigation although she hasn't told me this, instead she's told me she's been signed off again due to her dpression (she lost her grandparents about 18 months ago and took a year off with depression). Spoke to a joint friend earlier and found out she apparently tried to commit suicide on sat night   what on earth do we do?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't know what the textbooks would tell you to do, but I would probably just go and check up on her, see how she's doing.

Yes, it's probably a wind-up, given her recent behaviour, but you can be annoyed with her - it's easier than handling it if she was serious and you hadn't called.

At least if you go round or phone her you know you've done your bit? Then you won't sit there worrying you should have.

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening girls,

Steph - I will def recognise you, will you recognse me from my face book piccy?  I'm feeling really negative, really don't feel like going at the moment.

Sarah - Hoorah!!  What do them dr's know!! Looking forward to more good news tom.   

Emma - How you feeling today?   

Nicks - Glad you made it into work... how much longer til maternity leave?!

Mirra - How are you my lovely?  Hows Coco?

Beach - Oh my, what do you do in that situation.  If she wanted you to know she would have told you?  Maybe just make yourself avaliable?  Give her a call or invite her over for a cuppa?

Inc - I've had lots of pains this month bit like ov pains but just lasting ages... think it may be a cyst? 

Who have I missed??

My head is all scrambled egg again, I just don't know what to do, I've booked an appointment with the counsellor for 2 weeks time.  Hopefully she will be able to unmess my head.  I think maybe i should just go for donor.  Seems so pointless with trying again with me.  Say I go all the way to Turkey and don't get any eggs?


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Beach - often its a cry for help, she sounds a bit messed up and if you've known her that long maybe you can help her   otherwise I presume she will be under the psych's   Sometime people are quite difficult to help.
LB 8 weeks left at work from WEd!   Worry about things not going right after its happened - no point before!  
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicks - Oh how exciting, I'm sure deep down the only reason I want a baby is for the maternity leave!


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is well

Just thought I would say hello so you don't forget me  

Sonia XX


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I have hit rock bottom and just cannot carry on anymore...  Am just so tired, tearful and exhausted... 

It hit me that nothing can take away the pain...I can't even see myself doing a donor thing and have almost no chance with own eggs.... I just keep asking my dh how we came to this.... 

Sorry girls... This is breaking me...has broken me and I just can't take it anymore...I just can't find any joy in anything that I do...

I cannot face a scan, going to the clinic and just surviving from day to day...

Sorry for a downer...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Inc -    I have days like that, other days i'm ok.  I'm lucky that I have a job that reminds me of how bad my life could actually be.  I am in a black hole but I do know that there is sunshine outside and I can climb out when I want to and remind myself that it is still there.  Do you feel like this everyday? Or is it just 'some days'.  I think that makes a huge difference.  Maybe a holiday, some sunshine, lots of nookie, too much booze...    Then have a think about what you want to do.  I personally think you have the strength to do donor if that is what you choose, you just need to recharge your batteries first.  As for your own eggs well... you have a good andral (?) count this time, it was the place that cocked up, not your ovaries.... but that is a decision for you and your dh... so hard when this is so bloody expensive!!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls
Sarah fantastic news!!!!  for lots of fertilization!!!!
Inc you sound like me after all my bad news last year I actually said to DH and my Mum that I found no pleasure in anything that I did and I was just filling in time before I died basically. But I feel better now Inc and you will too, I'm not deliriously happy or anything but each day I'm a bit better so hang in there and you will feel better too.  
Gab glad things went well hon lol  
Lol to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

shortest one ever from me, lying down awkwardly as right leg swollen like a tree trunk...off to hosp. tom orrow to get it checked out, a bit worrisome. 

Em, so so pleased for you. Yippee! That's fantastic news. See, who needs symptons?! Look after yourself and your precious tiny embie.

Gabs - glad you made it through today and was generally better than exp. You must feel relieved...

Sarah - great eggie news, that's loads! Well done you, fingers crossed you'll be incubating some top embies in a day or two. 

Inc - hang in there hun'. You'll get through this.  

Love to everyonbe else for now,    

Rooz, her 3.5 stone bump and her big fat swollen peg! xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Very quick one....

*Inc* - so sorry you are feeling so bad today - just wanted to give you a big 

*Roozie* - just wanted to say Good Luck just in case they keep you in tomorrow - I really hope the swollen peg is nothing to worry about and that everything goes brilliantly from now on, you have done so well, I'm sure we are all very proud of you on Team PR, I know I am!    

[fly]*   GOOD LUCK ROOZIE & BABES!!!   *[/fly]

Steph xxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Gabs - Forgot you in my post earlier.  Hope you are recovering form your lap and that you look after yourself.  Remeber to take it easy and pamper yourself or get someone to pramper you! 

Inc - I know its tough, maybe you need to talk to a counsellor or someone that you trust to get some support.  Life stinks at the moment I know, tell me about it.  I have the same thoughts about filling in the days before you die but I try to get out of it by finding things that are theraputic - yoga, just joined a weekly singing class etc and having to deal with it in my own way.  And sometines I look at people who are worse off than me and although it sounds awful I feel relieved.  We are here for you but we don't want you to give up on yourself. 

Odettexx


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

Sarah -          that's fantastic news about your 7 eggies.  I hope they're getting jiggy with DH's   as I type    7 eggies....wow.......can you still call yourself a PR    seriously hun, that's fantastic news  

Gab - SO glad it all went OK for you and the anaesthetic went well as I know you were concerned about being put to sleep. Hope you're not feeling too bloated or sore and that DH is looking after you.    that your body is now in tip top condition for Turkey later this year  

Inc -   Sorry to hear you're feeling so down.  The other girls on here have given some great advice and I echo LB's comments that I think you're strong enough to do ED.  What does DH think of DE? Thinking of you     

Odette - I hope the pills get rid of the cysts   

Beach - Have you contacted your friend?  In your shoes I would probably contact her to see if she wanted some help, but as Nicks has said, some people are difficult to help..or need professional help.  Hope it doesn't get you down too much - if it does it may be worth keeping your distance for the sake of self preservation.  You need to look after yourself too hun   

Nicks - Great news on poo watch update.  I'm now bunged up - I think I'll be buying some dried apricots later  

LB - Sorry to hear you're confused about what to do next.  Although DE may have a higher chance of success for you, are you ready to draw a line under trying with your own eggs?  Would you forever be thinking "what if?".  May be you'll have a clearer picture after your consultation with Jinemed at the weekend.   

Rooz - 3.5 stone?  Oh my word and you're only a little 'un, aren't you?  Good luck for tomorrow   

Steph - How are you legs...you little disco raver?  

Hi to Mira, Sonia and the rest of the crew  

Did another pee stick this morning and it was darker.  All yesterday I felt sick and last night I couldn't sleep I felt sick.  This morning when I woke up I felt sick too...it's like motion sickness but never seems to go away.  I'm assuming this is ms but it seems too soon.  It seems to get a little better if I eat salty food, so chips and crisps here I come    Boobs still don't hurt.  I'm supposed to go to the clinic on Friday for my blood test but I'm going to go in Thursday which will be 14 days post ov.  My first hcg blood last time was 14 days post ov so it'll be easier to compare with this result.  I just feel so different to last time.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Em- really glad to hear that it's going ok, bet you can't wait for bloods on Thursday although I'm sure that everything will be fine  

Havne't contacted friend yet, might send her a  text today but if she's not going to tell me then it's hard for me to say anything.  I spoke to our joint friend last night about it all and it's a very hard call, if she'd be honest and listen and talk then that would make it easier but she doesn't...will see what progresses today.  

On a good note only today to work then off till Monday ....yippee...going out with a friend for lunch tomorrow then pedicure in afternoon and on Thursday we're off to Harrogate for lunch and to spend the afternoon there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

Sounds like you have a lovely week/w'end planned.  Have a lovely time.  Which day is your birthday? XX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girls
Em so glad everythings going so well you deserve it!! 
Beach sounds like you've got lots of lovely things planned!! 
Hope everyone has a good day xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Merse - I missed you off my earlier post..sorry sweetie.  Have a lovely day too   xxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

Well I had a sleepless night last night and a very tense morning, but I got the best news ever from the Embryologist. 5 out of the 7 have fertilised. Lets hope that they all continue to divide and I get 5 lovely embies. ET is at 2.15 tomorrow.

Emma    Thanks sweetie for your message. I am so thrilled for you. What a start to 2008. Good luck on Thursday xx

Mirra   Thanks for your message chuckles. I keep having to pinch myself as it doesn’t seem real. When I was coming around from the sedation and Paul was saying 7 eggs, I really thought that I’d dreamt it. I kept making him tell me again.

Odette   That’s fab news about Spain and getting started. I wish you all the luck in the world. When will you be cycling, February??
Its really hard being around other people’s newborn 

Nicks   Glad your bowels are on the move. I think I have taken over from you as I am in pain today. I was mortified to find out that they had given me a painkiller pessary whilst I was sedated yesterday. Yukk!! What a lovely job that is for somebody…not!!
Ooohhh your spa weekend sounds lurvvverllyyy!!

Steph   I just nearly wet myself at the visual image of our eggs and sperm getting jiggy to a bit of Barry White.  

Gabs      Thanks babes. Glad you’re ok. Mad isn’t it what they find when they have a toot inside you, my ovary was attached to my bowel and they had to free that up. Just think though now, your insides are all sorted which paves the way to a successful tx this time methinks. Lots of love and healing vibes coming your way honey. Take it easy xx

Laura   You are so right, what do those consultants know, if I’d have done as I was told, I would now be on the waiting list for an egg donor. 

Sonia –  

Inc   Oh sweetheart I wish we were all nearer you, you sound so down. There’s no two ways about it, this whole process is all consuming. I know that if needs be and you decide to go down the donor egg route you will get there. I have been told by 5 separate consultants that it’s not going to happen and that its donor eggs or nothing. But I was determined to give it another go.  It can be done!! You are understandably low at the moment and you really haven’t had time to come to terms with the last blow, so don’t beat yourself up like this. It takes a lot of time to re-group and get refocused on Plan B, but you will get there. 

Merse      Your message made me cry. I am so glad that you are doing so well now.

Roozie    Take care lovey and good luck in case they keep you in now. Hope your swollen peggy is better soon

Beach -  

Love you all and thanks for all of your wonderful support so far. 
Sarah xxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Way to go Swinny...so pleased for you......      ...that those little embies get busy......thats nearly 100% fert...well done...!!!!!....are you taking DHEA by any chance...

Beach yr mate does sound like a cry for help,...or even just attention seeking...is there something that she has been striving for and not getting there...new job etc....

Roozie...get that leg rested...please dont despair...I had a lot of fluid with ds....I was even getting scanned near the end of PG just to make sure...youll be fine..but if they keep you in demand wireles.... 

Ems - yep sounds like MS to me.....yipee....dont worry about boobs...as remember this is similar to a natural cycle so HCG has to build up sweetie...and like Mir said its the progesterone that gives you the sore boobs...xxxx

Merse -  ....thinking of you.... ....Im confused 20 day cycle....have you had yr progesterone checked?...maybe ask about it...good luck for FET...could be the start of a trend.... 

Hello my other lovelies..hopefully get back on later..still feel a bit.... ...from painkillers...love ya.....................take extra special care and thanks for your support....xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Swins - brill news! Hope they are really really good embies that will give you a lovely baby at the end    Good luck for tomorrow. They shouldn't have gone anywhere near your bottom hun without asking you first - its a cardinal sin concerning informed consent that one!   Still you won't be needing a free cycle after this one!  
Gabs - how you healing hun?   Glad good gasman! Bet you had a suppository too!
Inc   
Ems - Still preggers! Great news hun.   Hope you keep feeling sick sick sick! Mirra and I seemed to escape that so someones gotta cop it soon!  
Sonia hi!
Rooz - hope they sort you out in hospital.    I expect the leg is just from all that pressure in your tum - get those support stockings on (and they do come in very big sizes!) All the best if they keep you in and send me a text when the big event happens and I can make a birth announcement!  
Beachy - enjoy your lunching and pampering!
I've been feeling a bit blue today - bl**dy stupid I know. Really annoyed at Bristol hospitals who admitted my bro for an op and starved him all day then cancelled him at 1730 with no explanation. Makes me embarrassed of working in the NHS sometimes  
Phoned 10 shops who are listed as stockists of a certain pushchair and no-one had it - do they want you to buy there stuff or what? Finally found a shop in Brum - bit of a drive for us though.  
Feel a bit better now after off loading to my friends!
Love ya
Nicks


----------



## joanne3 (May 7, 2005)

Hi.

Sorry, I don't know if this is the right thread to post this, but thought you ladies would know!

I have a bit of a long history, but in brief, I tried with my own eggs years ago and was a poor responder (however, I had an underactive thyroid and graves disease that had not been diagnosed).  I moved onto donor eggs and 6 attempts laterm, still no BFP.
I have just had the Ovarian Reserve test taken and my results are:

FSH          2.5 (Not getting too excited as this has fluctuated in the past!)
Inhibin b    176.5
AMH          2.614

Lifestyle choices who tested me said overall, this was very good.  I'm confused about the AMH, because I have heard there are two scales of measurement?  If I am right, my AMH is 2.614 which on another scale is 18.  If this is right, then this should be satisfactory?

Please can anyone help interperate my results?  I am waiting for further info from Lifestyle choices, but I can't stand the wait!  If these results are as good as I think, it could change everything and I could try again using my own eggs.  I've made an appointment with George at Care Notts to look at immune issues.  As I already know I have positive ANA's and thyroid antibodies.  

Hope you can help,

Jo
x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sarah- way to go...woohoo x 

Emma- it's thursday

Gab   take it esay and rest up now x

Hi to everyone else, just cooking dinner and really tired so hopefully back later on if not fallen asleep x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello! 

Will keep this short as I am dead on my feet.

Going back through the list then...

Beach - lucky bugger! I find five days a week a real strain - three is the perfect week I reckon.

Joanne - another lucky bugger! Yes, you results indicate you are good to go. Can't believe you went on donor eggs after one poor response! Though to be sure they're good you need to know which scale they were taken on. I think by your cons' reaction though tht must be the Lister's measurement - is that right? Whoo!

Nicks - it must be really hard to be part of the NHS when they fail your own family. I'm hoping to work for the local hosp at some point, so I'll know how you feel hopefully! We had a story in the paper the other day about a bloke who had been scheduled for heart surgery and put off FIVE times. How can you ever justify that? Tres difficile.

gab - poor woozy Gab! Hope you're feeling perkier soon.

Sarah - AMAZING news!!!! fab fertilisation, bird. You are set for a great cycle! Blasts maybe? Unimaginable riches!

Emma - how's our newest pregnant lady? Morning sickness - oh dear... Can't imagine why Nicks and I got away with it!

Merse - smooches for you!  

Rooz - agh, ouch, poor leg. Hope they sort you out. you must feel like a balloon.

Steph - hello!

Inc - this horrible time WILL end soon. You need to be cycling to feel positive I think. 

Sonia - hi!

laura - bah to the scrambled egg. you wouldn't be human if you didn't have huge doubts. I know I did, I felt it couldn't possibly happen for me - I was completely resigned to failure.

Odette - hello!  

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Swinney - way to go girl....      

Gab - hope you are recuperating ok....   

Joanna - can't believe that you went down the de route with such results... whot told you to.  You may wish to check your immune issues methinks bcs  of failures with DE....

Mir - hope you and bob are ok.... 

Nick - pushchairs....  Can't believe how time flies....

Rooz - not long to go....

Steph -   

Odette - when are you off to Spain...

If you guys google Kiwichick profile on high fsh forum there is a compelling story there of a poor responder who ended up with 3 kids having started aged 39 with fsh of 19 ...The difference seems to be in the clinics who are willing to treat patients as opposed to quitters here who write you off if fsh is anything over 10....Some interesting anecdotal evidence with pic about embryo quality, dhea and low stimms....


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello  
wow - how things develop in such a short space!
Congratulations to Swinny and Emma     
Amazing news and am so excited for you.
Mir Hope you are feeling better   Definitely go with the counselling thing   you'd be great 
Laura / steph I am having similar worries about the jin thing!  I am on Sunday. Did you email a health background form thing or do you take it with you?
Rooz and Nick  
Hello to everyone else too 
Inc  - I will look up the link below about high fsh, v interesting methinks!


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

Tomorrow is exactly two weeks after EC.  I started testing at Day 8 (so that I could get used to a white pee stick...) and yesterday (Day 13) I got a faint positive twice.  Ditto today.  But still faint. So tomorrow I'm going in to have a quantitative beta HCG.  I've had some weird abdominal feelings so have this niggling feeling that all is not well.

I was so sure things weren't well that I drank some Diet Coke in the past two weeks and had some coffee. Of course, that study came out the other day saying that caffeine can increase m/c rate by double. Ooops. Oh, and had a mud wrap body saltwater scrub and was immersed in a warm bath for twenty minutes. Hope I haven't killed whatever may be there   

I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed that my two beta HCGs this week show normal progression. If not...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls
Sarah fantastic news hon  
Gab glad you are recoperating well  
Terry great news on your positive result good luck for HCG tom 
Had a very stressfull day, my Mums cat was put to sleep after only being unwell for just over a week, so its a big shock and we've spent most of the day comforting my Mum who's beside herself  
So a big hi to all as need to go to bed, hope everyone else good?
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Congratulations on your BFP        Terry how old are you if I may ask....?  Where did you cycle?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse   for your mum, my cats mine the world to me x


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

Sarah -        that's fantastic news about your embies.  I hope they're top quality tomorrow     Will they freeze any left over?    for your embies.  I hope all goes well for ET.  Ooooo, you'll soon be on the 2ww....we'll all keep you sane on here.

Terry -        on your    I hope all goes well with your hcg test today     I wouldn't worry about the small amount of caffeine you've had....don't they say you should have under 300mg per day and it seems you've had way less than that.  I wouldn't worry about the wrap either...our bodies are very resilient  

Merse -   for you Mum's cat.  I'm a cat lover too (although DH hates them) and I love my Mum's cat.....when she goes to cat heaven I'll be devastated  

Gab - How are you feeling today?  Hope you're not too sore   

Karen - Ooooo...it's your Birthday Eve today...how old are you tomorrow?  

Hi to rest of you  

Did another pg this morning and it was darker.  Am still feeling sick all the time, not than I'm complaining mind as I know how fortunate I am to be in this position.  Going for beta bloods tomorrow and once I get the result back I'll book in for some acu.

XX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Great news on sickness em!!!! Just spoken to mu Mum on the phone shes so upset still, its terrible to hear your Mum cry  xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse-  at least he feels she can  

Em-that's good news x hope all goes with bloods    I'm 33 tomorrow


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Beach 33 thats soooooooo young I'm 38 in April!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## joanne3 (May 7, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Thank you so much for your replies.  I wish I would have found this thread a long time ago!
I was told by Care Npton that I had POF and should consider donor eggs.  I was never convinced because I had just been diagnosed with thyroid disease and thought this would interfere with my response, but they wouldn't listen.  So after 4 failed attempts at DE, I thought there would be something else wrong.  So I had the ovarian reserve test done, which I think proves my eggs are ok.  My GP tested me positive last year for positive ANA's and thyroid antiboides (10,000!!).  So, I am having an appointment with George at Care Notts, going down the whole immune thing and taking the Chicago tests and hopefully use my own eggs.

Just a quick question, please could you let me know which measurement the Lister use for AMH results.  Is it PMOL/I or MCG/L?

Thanks

Jo
x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- it's not young at all...I feel really old and got upset last night thinking that another birthday was here and no baby x


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Beach - You are young...I'm 35 in April!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

April?  I meant to say July...what is wrong with my mind


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Emma- you lost it already


----------



## joanne3 (May 7, 2005)

Hi Ladies

I have just found out about the AMH measurements. They were mesured at NG/ML levels which gives a result of *2.614*. If I convert to PMOL/l levels I get: *18.6*
I think I fall under satisfactory, which is good for someone who was told the only way is donor eggs!
Please could you tell me if you think I'm right. I'm soooooooo happy if they are correct, it will change everything!!!

Jo
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

beachgirl said:


> I'm 33 tomorrow





merse1 said:


> Beach 33 thats soooooooo young I'm 38 in April!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx





beachgirl said:


> Merse- it's not young at all...I feel really old and got upset last night thinking that another birthday was here and no baby x





emmachoc said:


> Hi Beach - You are young...I'm 35 in April!!!! July


You're ALL whipper snappers  I was 39 a few weeks ago....now that really did come as a shock as it snuck up on me from behind  

Happy Birthday for tomorrow *beach*....33 *IS* young !!    

N xx

*Em*...congratulations on your BFP....great news


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks Minxy   ...and you know what they say about age....you're only as young as the man you feel.....and isn't your DP a toy boy?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

Joanne - Re AMH...yours sounds like a good reading.  I have an AMH of 8 which is classified as low ovarian reserve and I got 8 eggs on my last tx.  The table below shows you have satisfactory fertility.  According to your AHM you have lots of eggies left      

Optimal Fertility 28.6 pmol/L - 48.5 pmol/L 
Satisfactory Fertility 15.7 pmol/L - 28.6 pmol/L 
Low Fertility 2.2 pmol/L - 15.7 pmol/L 
Very Low/Undetectable 0.0 pmol/L - 2.2 pmol/L 
High Level > 48.5 pmol/L - suspicion of Polycystic Ovarian Disease/Granulosa cell tumours


----------



## joanne3 (May 7, 2005)

Thanks so much.  I have been thinking my only option was donor eggs for all these years, I'm in total shock.
Do you know if these results are an indicator of quality?  Or do you just have to wait and see?  Is there anything you can take to improve quality, I've heard of fish oils etc, but what is DHEA?

Thanks

Jo
x


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

Joanne - A lot of us PR girls have taken DHEA to help with the quality of our eggs. I'm not a medical expert - see link below which tells you about AHM far more eloquently that I could!

http://www.tdlpathology.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=201&Itemid=73

xx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Scan on Friday.  I am getting paranoid... The girl at the reception sounded a bit cagey... Geeta is apparently to go away on hols for a week....  

Anyhoo....  Trying to work on hope and optimism...  This Kiwichick person had an amazing journey with only 3 - 4 antral follies.  On her 7th cycle - after 2 yrs of trying had twins and this was aged 42.2...

Now if I could only have 4 antral follies again...

My gp prescribed me loads of primulat....  Hopefully the evil cyst has shrunk or disappeared.  Don't want to do aspiration...

Done my smear this morning, too.  The nurse asked me if I was pregnant before doing it... I wish.... And Prof Campbell asked me the same question yesterday when I was trying to make my scan app.  Some nice wishful thinking....

For those of you who are considering ttc abroad I would take the Kiwichicks protocol and run it past your consultant.  It's designed by dr Check in the States and he is a specialist in pr women.  

Terry thx for pm.  Hope all is still on track.  Amazing... So do I understand that you actually proceeded with one follie, got one embie and a bfp... STill can't believe cause it's so fantastic. The best of luck...

Hello everybody.... sorry for lack of personals.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi everyone

Minxy- you're only as old as the man you feel    although in my case it wouldn't work as mine is older x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

Terry - huge congrats. You must be reeling - well done!

Inc - I'm thinking your follies have shrunk already! Does that mean you will be on another cycle from Friday?

Beach - happy birthday for tomorrow! What are you doing to celebrate?

Joanne - I'd say you really don't need donor eggs! There's no way of knowing the quality until they come out, but plenty of protein and vits are always good. DHEA too, though you shouldn't need that with those results.

Natasha - you're a young stripling really! 

Merse - your poor mum. It's hideous losing a pet.  

Is that everyone who's posted since my last epistle? Buggie - hello!

Where are the rest of you?

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening girlies,

Roozie - Hope your leg slims down once rag, tag and bobtail arrive!!  Oh can't wait... we're nearly there!  

Terry - Wow our 2nd BFP of the year!    Fingers and toes crossed, belly twinges are normal so try not  to worry!  

Emma- Fongers crossed for good HCG results!  Sickness is great sign.  

Merse - Oh your poor mum... losing a fur babe is terrible.  

Beach  - Happy birthday for tom, glad you not working, should never work on your birthday!  I have some wine in..will open it in honor ofyour birthday!!

Mirra - I know we all have doubts, i'm just feeling a bit low and that always makes me feel more negative!  

Steph  - How you hon?  You all set for Sat?

Buggie - I am taking my notes with me, however I have typed a brief history as otherwise the entire consult will be him reading my notes!

Nicks- Hows the tummy pains?

Inc - So whats happening?!  You off again??!!

Who have I missed?

I sat next to girl Iwent to college with on the train,she was 8months preg, has a little girl who's 3,  both 'accidents'  she actually said... "its such a nightmare being so fertile"... she said that to me!!!  I of course smiled and acknowledged what a nightmare that must be!  

Agh!  Feeling rubbish!  Fed up of being IF.    I'm feeling angry about it now.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura   some people have no idea about what they day do they....I had pedi today at new spa and girl asked if I;d got children, when I said no she said 'mmm you must be glad'
x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

You have other strengths LB and when you are a mummy it will be the best loved child ever    Having a broader experience of life's ups and downs including IF must make us better people!   Came home from work at 1400 due to belly ache   thought it was a bit better but did some tidying yesterday (due to cleaner coming today!) and set it off!
Ems - glad still feeling sick and good luck for blood test -  
Terry - well done you!   
Mirra - you on earlies this week? Planned your matty leave date yet?  
Beach - happy birthday for tomorrow - another young un!  
Hi Buggie - hope you have a positive consultation on sunday  
Swin - hope good news - was it ET today or you going for blasts with all those embryo's!  
merse - sorry about your mum's cat - love our cats so much - its awful when something happens  
Jo - your numbers sound fine - what on earth went on with your failed cycles? were you on max drugs? Got the impression that immune stuff effected implantation rather than egg production which is maybe your issue esp with your failures with DE too. Let's hope you crack it this year   
INc - stay positive - I'm sure that cyst is blitzed!  
off for more settee rest now  
Love Nicks


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Laura B  - That is always happening to me -people just don't think - I had my haircut on my BFN day and the lady was pregnant - all she talked about was when I was going to have a family of my own!!! I share your anger!!!!    -
have just sent my info as well then as otherwise it will take up most of the time reading them!! 
  to everyone else!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I think I need to do some mantra chanting...

"I am a strong independent women who does not need a baby to have a happy life"... Agh.. I'm gonna drink some more wine!

Nicks- Your poorly tummy... maybe you should get signed off before maternity leave starts?  Can you sign yourself off!!

Buggie - Yes I think I'll email over my short treatment history.. can't email the rest as I've just got photocopies.

Beach - You having a birthday tipple?

Gab - Forgot you earlier!  How are you feeling?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- yes having a drink....opened a bottle earlier when mum was here so it's nearly all gone now.


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Well we’ve cracked it!  I am officially on my two week wait….I keep having to repeat that to myself as I still can’t believe it. Arthur and Martha are onboard and hopefully snuggling in nicely for the next 9 months. Only two out of my five made it, the other 3 were only three cells and so no good for freezing, but I’m not bothered, I’ve got 2 lovely 4 cell embies and that was more than I could have expected in my wildest dreams. 

Gabs   Yes I have been taking DHEA for about 7 months now, so I think that’s what may have made all the difference with this cycle. How are you feeling honey bunny??

Terry – Positive thinking hun   It’s BFP. Hope the tests go well honey and everything is as it should be.

Merse   Oh give your mum a big love from me  My cat is my baby so your poor mum must be devastated.

Beach   for tomorrow. I was 35 last December, it’s not so bad. Age is only a number.

Jo – I was told DE’s was the only route for me and here I am with 2 embies on board on my two week wait. Don’t ever be fobbed off  

Em   You’re damned right about being as old as the man you feel. I have a toy boy who is 3 and a half years younger than me!! Toyboys rock!! How’s our newest mum to be today anyway?

Laura   Oh mate that must have been sh*t!! Don’t people say the most insensitive things? I am angry for you chick, that was really harsh!!

Mirra   Can you believe it!! I got there in the end, even if this time isn’t my time, at least I know it can be done.

Love to you all and sorry if I’ve missed people. Off to be self indulgent now for a bit. Got series 1 & 2 of Prison Break for tomorrow and then Grey’s anatomy after that, followed by SITC

Steph, Roozie, Nicks and Inc     

Night night my little cherubs
Sarah xxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening Girlies......still feel full of GAS................ ....seriously how much co2 did they pump in...anyway just wanted to say....

Well done Terry......................       ...this could be a start of a trend girlies....xxxxxxxxxxxxxtake care...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Ems - hows the ........ .....hope you are feeling well.....MS...good sign sweetie....  

sorry guys Im a bit..... ....but not in the MS way so this will be quick post.....take care all of you and will post soon when feeling bit better....love ya...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

P.S stay positive....INC......


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

wwwwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

Go Swinny..................     ...just wanted to send them little embies some............  ...take care   

also almost forgot...Beach my friend...you still are a youngster.....  ...have a lovely birthday tomorrow...lots of    ...for this year sweetie....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab   you ok my darling friend x 

Sarah-woohoo... keeping everything crossed x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Sarah - good luck... It's been good so far... so no reason why your luck shouldn't continue....    

Gab - hope you are feeling better...    

Nick - how is the bump...?   And how is your tummy?  Or are these two stupid questions?    

Laura - hope you are ok mate...  

Mir - what's happening with you...?

Terry - you have gone quiet...Have you done your beta now officially... Tell us more about the protocol , the cycle and etc...

Me - struggling but trying... Geeta is off on hols so she will tell me on Friday where I stand...methinks... If I am changing a clinic I want to try this Kiwichikc protocol or sth similar...I like the oestrogen priming...
For the new cyclers ...flare protocol is apparently no good for poor responders, much better to do antagonist...  Clomid is no good either apparently... (Argc?)  

Went to the supermarket today and left the lights on, so when I came back couldn't start the car... Ended up being taken home by complete strangers in a mini van as was completely hysterical about how to get home.... They must have felt sorry for me or sth... V. strange experience... Good to see that there are still kind people about who care about distressed strangers at their local supermarket..

.Tomorrow having counselling so hope to shift the negativity a bit... Sometimes I have hope and I cling to it like with this Qiwichick story and sometimes I think I can't survive all this crap... V, difficult to envisage a day when I will feel a normal person again... It wold be nice to enjoy my job again,  have goals, enjoy hols... It's seems such a distant dream at the mo...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Inc   it's been a tough time hasn't it...hope tomorrow goes ok x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Swins - well done hun - PUPO!       Lets hope they are getting sticky now  
Sleep well
NW


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi all

Beta was 110 today so really happy. This is apparently really good for my DPO. Phew!

Inconceivable: I tried to PM you but your inbox is full... you'd asked about my protocol.  Long protocol using buserelin to downreg and Puregon 450 (constant throughout).  Next cycle (if this preg doesn't work) will be a short one with centrotide and Puregon...

hubby is going to Spain for five days, leaving me with no kitchen, a builder in the house and an 11 month old baby.  Ugh. Oh, and lots of fumes: great for me, baby and embryo!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

Sarah -  So you're PUPO!!!    that's fantastic news.    I have everything crossed that those embies are sticky ones and stay around for the next 8/9 months   

Beach -      33 today  (how old??    )!!!  Have a lovely day   

Terry -    fantastic news on your beta results...congratulations  

Off to get have my beta today - I'll post later once I get the result.

XX


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Sarah* - fantastic news re Martha and Arthur - hope they will soon be donning their velcro suits and flinging themselves against the walls of your womb - good luck and I really hope they stick and that the 2ww doesn't drive you too 

*Emma* - so glad you are feeling so sick - I mean that in the nicest way as it is such a good sign! - good luck with beta test - am excited to see the result!

*Terry* - fantastic news re your  - well done!!!! You are truly inspirational -  - BFP from one egg/one embryo put back not just once but twice! I hope that you have a very happy and healthy  pregnancy. P.S. hope you don't mind me asking but how old are you?

*Joanne* - welcome to the thread - you have a great chance with Care Notts and your own eggs (can appreciate how you muct be so shocked!) - they have a good reputation for the immune stuff too so it sounds like you are definitely with the right people! Good luck!   

*Merse* - sorry to hear about your poor Mum's  - 

*Inc* - the kiwichick story on the other site was very interesting - thanks for mentioning it xxx Hope the counselling makes you start to feel better and that the scan brings good news on Friday 

*Beach* - Happy Birthday to youuuuuuuuuu    - hope you have a lovely day xxx (P.S. I will be 39 in September - 33 sounds positively foetal!!  )

I'm nervous about Saturday but have put my think-positive head on and am looking forward to hearing what the Jinemed docs say.

*Laura* - hope your meeting goes really well on Saturday    - let us know how you get on 

*Buggie * - same goes for you for Sunday   

I have emailed my Medical Info sheet to Ugur too - he did say fill it in and bring but like you say Laura, half hour isn't much time, so it can't hurt!

*Gab* - hope you lose the gas pains from the lap very soon and feel yourself again 

Mira, Nicks, Roozie, Linzilou, Odette, Sonia and anyone I have missed -  (sorry but running out of steam now it's so late!)

I feel really  this eve cos we went up to the West End and had a lovely meal in a posh Indian restaurant with my bestest friend Chris, who I hadn't seen for ages. Pic on ******** from tonight if any of you ** bods want to see what I look like! 

Lots of love

Steph xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

Just a quickie from me......my beta level today is 197, am very happy with that    Am back in on Sat for anther one to check the levels are rising ok.

Steph - Have checked you out on **


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Emma- woohoo, that's fantastic news x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Great beta's girls!    
Beach - happy birthday!  
Steph - glad you had a nice meal and are feeling   Be good to see what you all post this weekend regarding new and exciting treatment regimes. i suppose everyone may be quite similar as we are all in the same group.
Swins - hope you are taking it easy girl! Like Steph's idea of the velcro suited embies!!  

Been to see MW this am. All well. Next one is 28 weeks. Hair cut later. On own today as DH working away.
Chat later  
Nicks


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Happy birthday Beach 
Sarah congrats PUPO girl!!!  
Em and Terry congrats on betta levels!  
Nicks is the poo situation giving you a bad tum
Laura hon it sooooooooo pisses me off when people go on about how fertile they are!!!  
Gab hope you are doing OK hon 
Inc good luck for Fri 
Mir,Steph,Liz,Odette,Rooz,Budgie and anyone I've missed 
Well Mums still very upset, she came to dinner last night and didn't go home till 11.30 as she didn't want to go back to her house with no cat there 
Also been to a funeral today for one of my clients was really sad, could have just sat there and howled for him, his wife, my Mum and myself! 
Got to go and pick my baby up now from the groomers hes always really naughty so hope he hasn't bitten anyone!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hello girls...

Abridged personals...


Congratulations to our bfp girls... Excellent levels...both .....     
Would love to join you.... 

Beach - happy birthday....       and hope you are having a nice evening with dh...

Sarah  --  fingers crossed for you...

Mir, Nicks, Laura, Gab, Merse...STeph... and everybody else... chat later...hope you are all well...Lots of love and Hugs...
Had a nice walk along the Thames today and treated myself with a nice lunch + river view....  Off to cook din dins now...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Inc your day sounds nice!
Dog behaved himself at the groomers thank goodness, think we were on the verge of being expelled!!!! 
Just off out for dinner with a friend so catch up tom xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi

A few personals...

emmachoc Fab beta! Good luck on your next one!

stephjoy In response to your question: I am soon to be 39.

inconceivable When is your next cycle??

OK, my update. Had brown spotting. clinic said not to worry as it's brown...but this is Day 15! I'm soooo worried now. Having another beta tomorrow. Will keep you posted.

Good luck to the rest of you soldiering on...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone, had a lovely day and going to go and get ready for bed as at clinic tomorrow.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening girlies....

Not too many personals sorry..... 

Hope everyone is well............way to go Ems.....................  .....Terry thinking of you....not sure about levels but if they were fine, Im sure all will be ok.....  

Nics - How are you chicken?...cant believe how comfortable I feel....its either due to surgeon technique or all that alcohol in the bloodstream. (or lack of it).... ......hope little princess is fine...?

Merse -oh that naughty Mr Merse ......!....hows you then?...painting the town tonight then chicken..xxx

Inc - Glad you had a nice day...hope you are well..... 

Swinny - Hope Martha and Arthur are getting comfy in their velcro suits....hope you are also keeping well honey and eating for Scotland, England, Ireland and the Isle of Man..... ....take extra special care...xxx

Steph - Glad you had a nice meal honey...will check out photo...... ....take care... xxxxxxx

Beach - Hope you had a nice day..... ......are you tipsy yet?

Odette - Hiya honey...whats the latest then?..... 

Hi to Linziloo, Pin, Roozie hope you are resting?..... 

Welcome joanne.. .....hello Buggie.... 

well getting there slowly but surely, really impressed how comfortable I am....getting stitches out tomorrow...Im too chicken to do them myself...... ...........take extra special care everyone love and luck....Gab...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Good luck tomorrow....Beach will be thinking of you.......     

Nite...Nite...xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

Just a quickie, as I'm shattered - again. Going to bathe then bed. I won't be around over the weekend as for once we're going somewhere!

Only to Sconny Botland to see the rellies, but still - a weekend away! Going to hit Ikea I think...

Great HCGs Em and Terry!

Nicks - reassuring to hear the knackeredness and achiness goes on and on! I gave up with the mat bras today - I'm now 36F and with no wires my boobs were in my armpits STANDING UP.   Ouch.
Went to la Senza and got measured and I'd got the measurements right, but the M&S bra was completely the wrong fit.
How's yours? 

Glad to hear you're comfy Gab - weird how different the same op can feel afterwards - Pete's TESE was a totally different experience in Turkey - here he was in pain for ages afterwards.

Merse - ach, your poor mum. I'm feeling lost as we've just taken the critters over to mum and dad's for their 'holidays'. So odd not to have them all crowding round wanting attention. Will she get another cat do you think?

Sarah - brilliant about M&A!!!! How brilliant - BFP here you come!

Steph and Laura - good luck for saturday! I so hope you like them and they have positive things to say to you.
Text me to let me know how you get on! Steph - I'll PM you my number.

Beach - happy birthday chickie! How's your day been?

Inc - so reassuring that kind people still exist and you can get help when you're at your lowest ebb. 

As for all the rest you, well -  

Sorry it's short and sweet, but I must sleep. Can't do these 5.30am starts. Will have a lie-in till at least 7 tomorrow!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- was wondering what you were up to.....enjoy your weekend away, i've had a lvoely day thank you, really nice meal at lunch time with Alex then popped into town afterwards.

Gab- not dunk no, opened a bottle of champers with parents which went very quickly   so opened a second and just finishing that now.  You ok


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

couldn't resist just having a look..even though the therapist has told me ff..is to be a no go area for a wee while until I reduce my addiction....

Terry - brown discharge is not uncommon at that stage.... I reckon you are a lucky girl..     How many follies /embies did you have to start with?  What day transfer did you do?  Come on ...tell us... You are inspiring a few people on this board...    

SArah....  

Emma ---   

Gab - good luck with the stitches...

Mir -- wow - impressive size of your juggs...     I am 36 D and some people find them pretty intimidating...     Nice to get away... Have a fab time...

Laura


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Beach -   for today   

Mira - Have a lovely weekend  

Merse - sorry to hear about the funeral    Hope your Mum's feeling better too  

Sarah - PUPO lady, how are M&A?    

Inc -   if you're having a sneaky peep at us  

Hellooooo to everyone else     XXXX


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

All's well so far. Just enjoying being at the 2ww stage!!

Gabs – How you feeling today matey?? Hope you’re not still feeling  . I am right with you on the gas stakes honey, it’s windier in our house than it is in Scotland

Inc – Thanks honey. That’s the way I am thinking at the moment. The nurse that came to see me after ET hit the nail on the head. She said that It doesn’t hit you any less if you’ve been negative about the outcome all the way through, so its better to just adopt a positive outlook. I really hope the counselling has helped sweetheart, you’ve been having a really rough time of it recently

Nicki – Been eating my own body weight in pineapple hoping to help the sticky womb situation xx

Terry – Well done on your Beta result hun  

Steph – You do make me chuckle. I have a mental image of my embies throwing themselves in daft suits at a fly wall now…hee hee hee. Good luck for Saturday sweetie. 

Emma – Arthur & Martha are fine, we are just being self-indulgent at the moment. I am still in my PJ’s, and I am watching Grey’s Anatomy with Dr McDreamy. Any tips for the two week wait??
That’s fab news about your Beta results too. In the nicest possible way, I hope you are still feeling a bit  . 

Merse   Hope Mr Merse came back looking all fluffy and beautiful after his shampoo and set. Was he naughty??

Beach – How was your birthday yesterday?? Hope you got lots of lovely pressies…Jimmy Choo’s by any chance?? How did you go on at the clinic today chick??  

Laura – Good luck on Saturday. I hope it goes really well and you like what you hear  

Mirra – Have a lovely weekend xx

Bye for now
Sarah xxx


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Mother of One Egg Wonder (aka Alexandra, almost 11 months) here reporting on our second one follicle cycle...

Had beta of 110 Wed.  Started brown spotting yesterday midday.  By night, it had turned red.  Went for beta today to confirm worst thoughts.  But that beta showed 260. What is going on here??  I have to go in for another beta on Monday.  I honestly don't know how any embryo could survive this much blood coming out. Ok, it's not like a regular AF, but it's a helluva lot more than spotting. And it's the dreaded red.  But how the hell is the beta more than doubling? Clinic is absolutely perplexed and told me to take it easy this weekend and double up (ie 800mg) progesterone.

In my three previous IVF cycles, I never had any bleeding so this is new territory for me.

Has anyone honestly ever had red blood and gone on to maintain a healthy pregnancy?


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Terry

A lurker here, yes the proof as per picture to you left.  Brown spotting, then fresh red up until 9 weeks. TMI coming up, when i wiped after going to the loo it always seemed worse, the urine just diluted the blood, wipe first before going pee and it probably will not be so bad.  I do feel for you, i drove my dp mad thinking I was miscarrying,  I actually phoned the miscarriage society who confirmed that one can bleed all through the pregnancy, I think when it is associated with severe cramping I may worry.  Good luck Terry.

Sam xx


----------



## joanne3 (May 7, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Wonder if you can help.  I posted the other day about my results, so hope you don't mind if I stick around when I come to try with my own eggs.

sorry.. tmi, but just been the loo, and looks like AF is starting.  (Medium brown colour).  Just a bit worried, as my last AF was only 24 days ago and that was when I had my FSH, Inh B & AMH test done, which as you know came back good.  You don't think my cycle is to pot and this could affect those results do you?  I had the tests done on the correct day (day 2) of last cycle.

Hope you can help,

J
x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Terry - fantastic news ...the bub is there and it sounds all well if levels are doubling....  

Sarah - why not....  be positive, positive ...positive...It will be more bearable....   

Emma - how are you ?    Levels sound good ....  

Hello to GAb, Mir, Laura, STeph....

Just a quick one from me...  

Had a scan and don't understand a thing... Geeta didn't explain it to me properly...was a bit cagey... I have a feeling taht she didn't know what's happening either... Do you guys have any ideas? 

Endo - good at 9.6  I am on day 15 of cycle....

Right ovary
12.5 mm - this she thinks is what used to be a 38 mm cyst....

Follicular structure - 9mm  - what's this then?

Fluid in POD - don't know what this is...

Left ovary
2 antrals seen < 5mm
follicle of 8.5 mm

Now I don't understand which follicles are for this cycle and which for the next so don't know what to think... She was worried about the fluid thing and put a note to test CA125, which I had tested last year and I know it's for cancer... I also had the same fluid thing last year after having had the cyst that I was getting rid of with primulat and the dr was worried about the same thing... LUckily it wasn't anything cancerous.    

Am thinking of going somewhere for a consultation and getting a 2nd opionion on this now... I have a feeling that she took these details and printed them out for her research purposes rather than to reassure me...  Anyhoo, good news re the cyst.  If these foll. structures are also antrals than in theory I have 4 although these small ones may disappear by the next period??

So tired of everything...


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Inc sorry to hear about your scan  - 
I'm afraid I know nothing about it, but certianly a second opinion sounds like a good idea as it sounds like you have a lot of unanswered questions


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening

Inc - POD is pouch of douglas.  It can indicate a hydro or adhesions... google it.  If the cyst is still there then I guess you can't cycle?

Terry-    My friend bleed read blood til 12 weeks, little one is now one.  

Emma - Fab Beta.  

Nicks - Hows tum?

Mirra - Thanks for the text honey.. how you today?

Steph - How you feeling about tom?  Hopefully we will see eachother... if I'm crying I doubt I will want to chat though!    Good Luck if I don't see you.

Sarah - How are you feeling?  You walking around rubbing your tum talking to A&M?    Are you planning any early testing?  

Beach - How was your birthday?

Merse - Hows you?  Got busy social engagments all weekend I guess??

Well appointment tom, bit nervous but looking forward to night out in London after. 

XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Evening x

Just a quick hello from me but wanted to say yes had a lovely birthday yesterday, got lots of pressies and had a lovely lunch with DH, then mum and dad came at night and had fun playing on the Wii and drinking champers...

Appt today went really well, clinic is making sone changes to next cycle so feel happier already x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach ... we need details??

What are they changing on your next cycle?  

What did you have to eat at lunch?  

What presents did you get?  

Really!! Details girl,  details!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- lunch yesterday was at a place called rudding park in Harrogate and I had duck starter followed by fillet then coffee....  today we went to pizza express where I had a La Raine....

Got flowers delivered in the morning from Alex, got perfume, make up, plenty of smellies, books, wine, chocs, a brooch, some champers, then we went into Harrogate got a dress too  .

He's re-doing my progesterone levels and testing for anti phospholipid antibodies before I start next cycle and has agreed to support my progesterone after ET with HCG shots to hopefully stop me bleeding easily, will be having antagonist regime 250 mls.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Laura - exciting stuff - the app...  Will you check the kiwichick story and ask about her protocol... It's v. good for poor responders...

I am on day 15 of cycle today, The cyst has shrunk from 38 mm to 12. 5 so I reckon it may go by my period.  Will check pod now...

Found an article published in human reproduction, vol 16, no 9, about the use of dexamethasone ie.  improves response significantly and help implantation rates...Exciting stuff.  Kiwichikc has used this stuff... 

Hello everybody...
Beachie - do tell us about the new protocol....  Great you had a good b/day....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Inc- hello x, I had antagonist both cycles before, first time had 150 mls, then second had 200 mls, and becuase I'm not yielding many eggs had agreed to increase this cycle to 250mls. Fingers crossed x 

How are you feeling?


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Totally mad... I can't disclose why as you would all think I have lost it .... If I get somewhere with this, will duly report.... I am a secret squirrel....   .  Desperate times require desperate measures....  So, am prepared for some gambling.... .  Forgot to say that Geeta was nice to me today... Maybe she is losing patients due to big price hike


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Inc- I'm sure that I'd be classed as mad too    really hope that things turn around and start improving for you x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay secret squirrel...I'm intriged!  I don'tunderstand  what you mean by kiwichick? Is she a lady on here?!

Beach - sounds like you had good pressies!  When you start cycling again?

XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- will start around 9th April...dependant of course of AF arrival, how are you feeling about tomorrow?


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

laura - google kiwichick - she used this special protocol designed for poor responders in the USA and had a v. good result aged 42.2 ... Had 4 antrals, 4 embies and now expecting twins...  Her first cycle - was no response... ivf 5 - 1 follie.... This was ivf 7 on low stimms...

Also she provides pics of embie quality on high dosage and medium/low stimm approach.. It looks pretty convincing considering that she was over 40 when she started and she was getting the best quality embies two yrs later... Used dhea but also dexamethasone and a combo of fsh +lh.   You may as well ask this turkish bloke if he would be interested...  Check it out... It's exciting stuff...


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

just a quickie as really tired and going to have an early night so that my head is clear tomorrow (hopefully!  )

*Terry* - how worrying for you - I really hope the bleeding stops very soon and that your levels continue to double nicely   

*Inc* - I am intrigued too - whatever you are up to, hope you find what you are looking for!  nudge nudge wink wink say no more! a nod's as good as a wink to a blind bat etc etc!

*Emma* - great beta! 

*Beach* - glad you have a productive meeting - when do you think you will start next tx?

*Mira* - have a fab weekend in bonny Scotland - hope you don't get blown away!! Thanks for the number I will try to text you xx

*Swinny* - hope Martha and Arthur are now well and truly stuck to the wall! Good luck   

I'm now nervous but looking forward to what they have to say tomorrow - I know that I will feel great afterwards having got something sorted at last hopefully! it has been a long time! Have got to go 24 stations  on the Central Line to Shepherd's Bush. At least its Saturday so should get seats! 

I got my blood test results back from my GP today and my FSH has gone down (woohoo!) from 11.7 in September 2007 to 8.0 this month. Needless to say, I am very pleased with this - wonder if the DHEA has done this (I started it beginning of December)? I haven't had a reading this low since 2005, before I started IVF treatment - the highest reading I ever had was 12.1.

*Laura* - how were your blood test results? I really hope you get on well tomorrow, if I see you I will give you a big hug - I am sure you will get on fine sweetie, from everything I have heard they will do their very best for you - good luck   

Sorry to those I've missed -  to all xx

I'll let you all know how I get on but it might not be till late/or Sunday as probably going to visit a friend in town after the appointment.

Have a great weekend all! 

Love Steph xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Steph & Laura -   for today     I'll be thinking of you both   

Beach - Great news about the appointment and good that they have tweaked your protocol.  I can imagine that April seems a long way off at the moment but after your holiday it'll soon come round.   XX

Terry - Sorry to hear about the bleeding but great news on your second hcg level     

Inc - Good stuff that the cysts has shrunk    Have you decided that you're doing next?

Sarah -     Enjoy chillin' in you PJ's - have you had a wash since ET??    Just thought I'd check  

Nicks & Rooz - Hope you're ok??  

Mira - Hope you're fully of haggis and shortbread  

Merse - Where are you?  Have you been out on the tiles again??  

Hi to Buggie, Joanne and everyone else  

I had my second beta hcg today and it was 563, which shows a doubling time of 1.3 days so am very happy with that.  The next hurdle is the viability scan in two weeks time - I need to phone up and arrange that on Monday.  

Have a good weekend XXX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Team PR

Emma- really glad that everything is going well for you x make sure you book your scan asap 

Steph and Laura- good luck for today   

At home today then off to parents around 5 for dinner so will be around (inbetween cleaning and tidying round)


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all just a quickie from me just wanted to send good luck for Laura and Steph today for there appoints   Laura text me when you've been!! 
Em your levels sound fab hon 
Inc I'm intrigued!!!!
Off to friends in Chichester for the week end Mum and Dad staying to look after dog, so we're free for a few days!!!
Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hi girls - STeph and Laura - just to wish you good luck with your consultation today....    

Emma - excellent news re your levels.... Go girl.....       

Terry - it will be fine at the end... I read this happens to people and they still had a happy ending at the end....   .  It must be hugely worrying for you at the mo....

Mir - hope you and the bump are ok... 

Nick - gosh - you must be  do we have a ticker?  

Gab - hope the stitches are out and you are back to your energetic and cheerful self....  

Will try to go for a walkie as nice and sunny....


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello girlies

Not sure where the couch ends and I start, I am vegging out that much, its bliss. Had a bit of a stitch type pain today so not sure whether that’s good or bad, but what will be will be. I am hoping that it’s to do with implantation?  

Inc – Sorry I have no idea what your scan reveals, but I definitely think that you go for a second opinion after all the messing about that you’ve had with Geeta, doesn’t sound like she’s filled you in on what it all means at all and when you are paying for it you have a right to know what the bottom line is.

Laura – How was your appointment?? Did it go well? 
Yes, having little chats to Arthur & Martha each day. Paul really doesn’t want me to test early, he wants to play it totally by the book, but come this time next week I think I will be itching to test. How many days early do you reckon you’d get a result?? 

Beach – Glad you had a lovely birthday honey you deserve it. Good news on your next cycle.

Steph – Well done girly on lowering your FSH, that’s fab. Hope your appointment went well. When are you off to sunny Turkey??

Terry – My friend had IVF in October and is carrying twins now and she has had two serious bleeds and her little ones are fine and growing nicely. Try not to worry too much and take it easy xx

Em- Ewwww, I would have been proper smelly if I hadn’t. Only had showers though as I am paranoid about having the bath too hot.
Your levels sound great chicky, well done you clever thing xx

Gabs, Merse, Nicks, Mirra and anyone that I may have missed


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi everyone 
Inc - it all sounds very intriguing!   I will go and google your kiwi chick thing as I am off to Jinemed tomorrow too and I would be interested to find out about anything that might help!!! Have just ordered my DHEA 
Laura and Steph I hope Your visit went well - can we compare notes tomorrow?!!!!  I am a little nervous 
Terry emma  and Swinny  
Am off to do some work now as an early start tomorrow 
Mirr hope you have a good weekend away and a relaxing one for merse 
Beach good to hear that your app went well and you have a new regime planned - they suggested I do antagonist one next - but not sure what levels and drugs etc yet. at the moment am still waiting for Af -Tx seems to have played havoc with my system - typical when you want it!! Delay means I might not get to fit next cycle into easter hols and will have to wait till summer 
to everyone else and have a good evening
I will let you know what happens tomorrow...


----------



## Sunshine1977 (Jan 6, 2008)

Dear All,

am not sure if you remember me.   I posted a couple of weeks ago and I was wondering if I could join you now   I do not get to post often and a bit of a lurker I must say . . .  Will de-cloak more often  

I am 30 and DH is 33. We have had 2 previous cycles which resulted in BFN's. I have moderate Endo which I had removed last year and a FSH of 11 ish. I have been down regging for 2 1/2 weeks and had a baseline scan two days ago. My east. levels are fine to start however I have a cyst 1 x 2 cms on left ovary. Although my clinic told me I could start, I also took on the advise of of my UK Doctor and am D/Regging for an extra 4 days and having another scan on Monday to check the cyst has shrunk.

I am not clued up on cysts and worried it will affect my response.    I can have this aspirated on Day 6 when I arrive in Turkey but still nervous.   So if all goes well (cyst providing) we start injections on Monday.  

P.S How come there is so many of you considering the Jinemed? Just nosey  

Buggie - Wishing you all the best for tomorrow

Terry - Bleeding is very common   (but also worrying I am sure)

Miranda - Hope the bump is well  

Hello to you All -  

Wishing you all   and looking forward to getting to know you all. 

Sunshine
x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Based on my experience - get rid of that cyst completely just in case otherwise you may be wasting time and money....  Good luck....  .  I cycled with 21mm cyst onlty to be stopped on day 8 of stimms.  The cyst grew to become 40mm.


----------



## Sunshine1977 (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you for your advise   It is always good to hear other peoples experience. I am very sorry to here the cycle was abandoned  

Is there any reason the clinic did not aspirate the cyst before you started or realised it was active (producing hormones) sooner via east. levels? Day 8 seems quite far into stims too realise this.  

Wishing you all the best hun

-x-


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello..

Its quite on here.

Well just quickie from me it went ok I think,they were really nice. Well they gave me options, they suggested natural and min stim IVF(to do here not with them) they suggested flare which I've had or another one..letrozine(?) which is a breast cancer drug.  They suggested taking DHEA but I'm already taking that and suggested I have some form of asprin ... can't remember what that was for...they will make a decision over best prot once I get my antral count done.

Iasked them if it was worth trying again and he said it was up to us, people all have different limits, which i felt was a good answer, he did say due to age and reg cycle we should try at the very least some natural cycles/ min stim as they good for PR's He did say not worth going to Turkey for this but to find a london clinic which I felt was nice, like he as treating me not just lining his pockets.

Steph - How did you go? I've texted you (I think!)

Buggie - Good Luck tom..be warned its a a good walk fromthe station so allow a bit of time.  

No time for personals, tired and tipsey!

Xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

our consultation also went well - I also found them really nice - the Professor was very warm and encouraging and we felt like we could trust him/ask him questions. Laura I think I got offered the same options as you basically - but he added in Long Protocol to mine as I have never done one. The other options were Short Protocol with letrozole (the breast cancer drug - think Mira had this?), natural IVF (he didn't mention having it in UK but then I didn't ask!), or micro-flare with Lupron - which I think is like Short Protocol but with a mini down-reg for a couple of days before stims (but I might have this wrong!). He wants to give me Clexane regardless of what we choose (which I think is the aspirin-like drug you mentioned Laura) to help thin the blood - not that I have a thrombophilin issue but he says it can't hurt and can help women who've had more than two implantation failures. He was very happy that I was already taking the DHEA and said it can be taken safely for long periods. Overall I feel as positive as I can be now that we have a way forward, have had a long break from treatment and champing to go again!   

He also wants me to get an antral count done, also AMH/FSH on Day 2, in order to use the results to decide the best course of treatment. I asked if we could have those done there at the start of treatment and he said this would be fine. Paul and I are quite flexible as we are happy to go over there without knowing exactly what will happen, and as neither of us are working we can stay there for however long is needed. Have you had AMH done in the past Laura? I got your text - have replied - hope it worked! 

We are looking at going at the beginning of my cycle in April probably (around the 5th) - we could go March but Ugur said the weather is considerably warmer/more pleasant in April and that sounds more appealing than 10 degrees in March!

*Mira* - just wanted to ask - how come they put you on BCP first - were your cycles irregular? Mine are usually bang on 28 days so hopefully my cycle will continue to play ball so that the dates match up (BCP wasn't mentioned and I wondered about it afterwards)! Hope you have had a lovely weekend! 

*Buggie* - good luck tomorrow xxx I have PMed you xxx

*Merse* - hope you are having fun in Chichester! 

*Sunshine* - are you going to Jinemed yourself? - you mentioned Turkey... good luck with your cycle and I hope the cyst has shrunk xxx the reason a few of us (me, Laura, Buggie) are discussing it is because we were inspired to go for a consult this weekend as they are in London for consults - and Miranda did so well there and hasn't stopped raving about it since!  I think Gabrielle is already booked to go in April - is that right Gab? and Gab - which hotel will you be staying in/which dates?

*Sarah* - enjoy the vegging! 

Inc, Nicks, Beach & Emma - 

 to everyone else too xx

Steph xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

Steph & Laura - I'm so pleased your consultations went well and you both came away feeling positive.  
Laura - It's good that they give you other options in the UK as it's nice to know that they're not just after your dosh.
Steph - Oooo, so you're going to be an April cycler......wise move to delay it so the weather's better  

Buggie -   for today - I hope it all goes well  

 Sunshine - another Turkey lady.....  for your scan on Monday   

Gabs - How are you sweetie?  Hope the stomach's gone done now and you're feeling back to normal  

Nicks - Hello...hope you and bumps are ok.  Have you heard from Rooz?

Swinny - Glad you're clean   and enjoying your slob out time    Stitch type pain is good....hopefully those embies are stuck like glue to you now   

Hello to Merse, Beach, Mira, Inc, Terry and everyone else - I always forget someone!

XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning All

Hope everyone is ok  

Laura and Steph- pleased that consultation seemed to go well, they certainly seem a lot more positive don't they  

Just tidyng around so will be back later on for more chat, Gab- hope you're healing well


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey girls!
Glad there is a positive vibe on our thread at the mo!
Sunshine   - hi there! I've heard of people DR'ing an extra few days to get rid of the cyst - sounds a good plan of action. you going to Jinemed then? Mirra had such great care with loads of scans, they sound so good that's why we all think they are fab!  And of course they got Mirra wee Rab!  
LB - glad your consult gave you a few options. i expect minimal stim/ natural will still cost you though in this country. As with Steph, if you haven't tried the aspirin/heparin approach there is nothing to lose. Esp you steph good idea as you have always had good embies so it might be an implantation issue. Roll on april!    I'm glad you guys came away feeling positive  
Buggie - was is yours today?  
Beach - your birthday sounded fab!
Emms - brill news on the levels hun. So pleased for you. Not long til scan I hope.  
Terry - hope everything has settled down now and all well  
Mir - hope you had a good weekend away  
Incster -   how's it hanging? Glad cyst is going. YOu having another scan?  
Swins    Keep chilling and eating pineapple.
Merse - you away this weekend?  
Gabster - hope stitch removal OK - not doing your own though!   You big Wuss! I've taken my own blood I'll have you know! How long you got off work now?  
No news from Rooz but she's not the best texter in the world! Hopefully she has her hands full by now!    
Awful day at work on Fri holding my belly in where it hurts, then yesterday it seemed to have vanished so fingers crossed!
Roast Lamb later - beat that Beach!   
love to all I've missed   
nicks


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nicks- sorry to hear you weren't well, could it have been the position babes is in?  I'm doign rib eye later with onions and carrots in the oven x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

hello girls...

STeph and Laura - great news re consultation.  Checked - lfc will also offer low stimm approach, but not for the price Geeta used to offer.  More like normal ivf... £2700 for ivf + 1000 for icsi...

Nick - hope you are feeling better...

Emma - hope the levels are doubling nicely....  

Terry - hope all is ok with you and levels doubling up nicely for you, too...  

Gab - you recovered mate?  Gone a bit quite?  

Sarah - hope the 2ww is not too bad... Some research evidence that being positive can't harm your outcome ...if anything it should help...

Sunshine - Create does only day 2 scan, and then day 8 and 10.  They do bloods on day 10.  They didn't check my bloods to see if the cyst was active ... It was 31 Dec., 15.00 @ Wimbledon where they don't have a lab.  Even in Harley st it would have been too late as it takes a few hours to get the results...  They put too much faith in their advanced scanner and made a mistake, which they refused to acknowledge...

In the research mode ,...me....  Thinking ... thinking....        digging up those vibes to tell me what to do in the next week or so....  I am intrigued about this dexamethasone thing as found some more research how it sensitizes ovaries to help them respond better in conjuction with gonadotrophin.... Hmmmm....   
If I have the fluild on my day 2 scan, I will skip this cycle and then switch to lfc and ask to have this dexa thing with some oestrogen priming and a tweaked protocol.  Defo an antagonist...with cetrotide.  From 1st MARCH Geeta and them will be the same price and they are also willing to try low stimm approach...I think they are trying to nick Geeta's patients tbh as they will have evened up the price by March...

Steph and Laura - are you still going to Turkey?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hello my lovelies,

sorry been away...... .....jut been really, really tired....

Ems - so glad about yr    ... ..looks like the PMA worked honey...I wish you and dh all the very best,...dont worry about bubba...he/she will be there  .....waving at you...ok.....xxxxxx 

Terry - You too honey... ....and try not to worry...the bloods say it all...... .....take care...xxxxxxxxx and take it easy I know thats easy to say with a little junior..... 

Sunshine and Buggie -  

Merse - Hope you had a nice weekend.....  

Nickster - calling Dr Beat.... ....anyway umbilical area not terrific right now....stitches didnt hold so having to put on Iodine patches every day and quite tender, sloughy eeeewwwwwwwwww....Practice Nurse a bit.... ....I know Im a wuss but cant help it..... ....Do u think this is best course of action....... ............
As for the little Princess...I think maybe its because you were so slim before that shes trying to find room to grow and she is just stretching inside....have you been feeling butterfiles yet in stomach.....? my ds used to get stuck near my ribs...just a bit uncomfy....try not to worry honey.... 

Mir - Hows wee Rab then?...hope you enjoyed Bonnie Scotland....were you wearing your thermals then....... ...hope you are taking extra special care....when you see the madwife again then....xxxx

Inc - Interesting about the Protocols.....it also gives you information that you can discuss with cons...they some of them dont like people with a bit of knowledge....like my last clinic....I think you sound really positive Inc and sounds like you are putting together a plan of action....some       ...sending some positive vibes yr way......  

Swinny/Sarah - my new little PUPO princess.......Inc is right positive attitude..... ...are you going to be naughty like Mir then?...hows things the 2ww is hard I know but it will be worth it in the end honey.....    .........sending those little embies a little housewarming dance....          ........

Steph - Wonderful news about the appointment I had a feeling these people were actually trying to help people..it doesnt surprise me..just what Mir said was enough to convince me...that is also good you dont have to worry about bloods here either...yes Im going out in April hopefully flying on the 3rd my cycle goes from 28 days to 33 right now...so taking the OCP in March. We will be staying at the Gonen hotel for 3 weeks, hopefully treatment can be done in this time...think this maybe our last time because of finances and cant think of a better place to put all our eggs in one basket (If you parden the Pun.. ..)
I really wish you all the best with yr treatment..    

Laura - What lovely news also...yes it does sound like they look at every case on an individual level and that really makes a difference especially if you feel looked after...Im so pleased you have came away feeling very positive, and like Ems said they are there to help the patient and not to see pound signs...if only our UK clinics could take a leaf out of their books....xxxx...whats the plan then?......xxxx

Beach - How are you sweetie?...whats on the menu.....red or white.... ...Ive not even been drinking Asti because feeling a bit.... ....I know yr shocked I can tell...bet yr counting the days till yr hols honey...you never know you might not need that treatment cycle....  ...... 

As for me...well thanks for your get well wishes girlies...just feeling tired more than normal can you believe that... ....might take a leaf out of Steph's book and have FSH done in April at Jinemed, will be a true result and they could base treatment on that result too but dont know if OCP may alter result any ideas...?....

Roozie - Out of sight but not mind honey...take care...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

Hello to anyone ive forgotten (there is always someone)...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxlove and luck..xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hello Gab and Inc x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Must be quick we have been out all day and busy and I am not meant to be cleaning!  Tim has gone the the launderette but we finally ordered a wash mac this morning so its being delivered on Wed!  Hoo BllodyRa!  It will feel like such a luxury being about to wash things at home!!    Me and Tim fell asleep on sofa fri night and there was some choc orange inbetween us!  Its everywhere now!  

As for where we go from here, I'm not sure still, it was good that he said he felt Min stim would be good for me, he also said it would not be cost effective to fly out to turkey for it so I may look at LFC, I must admit I don't really like the sound of Geeta much.  Tim wants to go to Turkey, I'm still concerned mainly for my animals, I don't like the idea of being away so long, we asked about the shorter time in Turkey and Ugar gave us the prices to do it that way, but when we spoke to the Dr he said he felt as I was a PR I would benefit from being Turkey fromthe start as the begining of the cycle is important and it makes it easier for them to change my drugs quickly if needed.

Anyway..  How are you lot?

Steph - Any thoughts since yest?

Buggie -    Hope all gone well today.

Roozie - Hope all is well with you, I know you may well have 3 newborns to be caring for BUT surely that still leaves you one foot over to text us!?     

Gab- Glad you feeling bit better... after I had my stitches out I started getting puddles of brown liquid coming out ofmy belly button!  

Nicks - Glad pain gone...not long now til Maternity leave!

Inc - I'm in thinking mode too... have you thought about Turkey?

Mirra - You not around much?  If this is because your feeling down and don't want to tell us I will be cross.   We are here to look after you tooyou know!

Merse - You away?  Lucky thing.

Beach - I'mmeant to  be cleaning too... how come my flat gets so dirty every week!?

Sunshine - Hello!

Who did I miss?


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Thankx Gabster....  You seemed to have planned it all.... Putting all eggs in one basket and in  Turkey for EAster, eh?  Interesting.... pardon the pun...   

Laura - I like the sound of the guy, but it's not feasible financially for us to go to Turkey as 3 wks off would be v. expensive as dh is self-employed and we rely on his income.   Also I would lose my contract with the college and I am happy with my two days a week and hoping to secure sth for next yr... There aren't that many colleges in the vicinity where I live so I can't afford to lose all contacts.  So Turkey would be v. expensive for us....as both are self-employed at the mo... 

I am inclined to try lfc if my next scan is dodgy...I won't cycle with Geeta if anything looks risky ie fluid or low antral count... or funny follicular structures ie cysts... I shouldn't have cysts after primulat.   .  She will be cheaper than lfc only in Feb and from March is the same and marginally more expensive....You can get a consultation at the lfc within a week or two at most...

It's a shame that Lee - the nurse who worked there at the time -  didn't tell me i had a cyst in Dec, bcs I would have taken the primulat tablets and then as I had four antrals in Jan, it could have been the best cycle for me... I have also noticed that stress has an effect on my antral count as straight after the hols my antral count doubled....Geeta does lack att. to detail and really what success she has is LFC success as they do the egg collection and the rest... She gives  u the meds and you have 3 scans in total with her and that's it...the rest is lfc.  I think I am too late for the Lister at this stage and I really think there is sth about this low stimm approach and quality based on all the research I have done so far... Have you checked the Qiwichick story   

Also food for thought girlies... Dr Epstein in the States who was doing some research about depression figured out that if anti-depressant tablets can change your physiology and ultimately impact your psychology, that the reverse process should hold true.. ie. positive psychology can impact your physiology... It certainly seems to be the case with antrals and with my dh's sperm sample, which was always crap whenever we cycled and on the month we didn't cycle and he checked it out it was good?  .

I still think that there must be a way out of this   ....if I tweak things around protocol wise, find a crack in the poor dx and experts' certainty of doom and gloom... And for that matter I must conquer my own doom and gloom somehow... plug into those inner resources somehow...  Dream, dream.. dream.... and somehow cheat my way to success... eh .  ..?  At the end of the day I just need one good egg and one good embie that sticks...

Great news on the waching machine...  

hello buggie, sunshine, merse, beach and the rest of the pr crew....  Thinking of you...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Here,Here Inc.......................I agree.....       

didnt think that about Easter actually....


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Laura and Steph - so glad to hear your appointments went well and thank you so much for the warning about the distance to the hotel - it seemed lots of people had the same trouble today - but not us!! 

Lots more   to everyone else who needs it.

Inc - it sounds like you have a plan! - I couldn't find that kiwichick thing though - did you mean google it or search on FF?

Well todays appointment went well and we were so pleased to finally meet someone who made some sense!!!
Dr was a little confused that we had already had a tx and had had no previous tests apart from sperm and FSH levels!! It therefore made it a little hard for him to discuss exactly what he would recommend in terms of treatment regimes for the future. Our next step is to have numerous blood, hormone tests and scans in order to give him a clear picture about the cause of our infertility and therefore which protocol would be best. All I need now is AF to arrive (3 weeks late...  and counting ... is this normal after tx?) and we will try to get bloods done on day 3 and then a hyster something due on day 9. Has anyone done this before - can you get it on the NHS or at a clinic and which one? Jinemed said they may be cheaper in the long run to do these tests as part of an initial consultation thing but we should do what suits us best. 
He gave us a lot of options following on from this - suggesting that they may be able to use drugs to help us conceive naturally before we go down the ICSI road, but if there is a need for it then we can opt for the long or short stay there. It seemed like we should have had all of these options given to us before we actually did a cycle and certainly we should have found out what the problems etc.. really were before cycling! I am very cross that this has not been the case 
Then we discussed the failed cycle - it seems he was at a bit of a loss to explain the large no of follicles vs small number of eggs - could be down to poor egg reserve - which we will find out from AMH - or he said it sounded like a bit of a technical problem- due to drug regime or lack of monitoring. He was surprised to hear we had absolutley no hormone level blood tests taken during our last tx, and reassured us that jinemed scan and blood test very closely throughout the stimulation.  He also said that jinemed flush out the follicles several times if necessary to find the eggs and it could be that they just didn't manage to catch them if they only flushed once? 
We asked about short vs long protocol and he said short protocol is better for pr's but generally yields 5% less eggs. He said if my tests came back ok he would maybe go for long protocol again. 
So anyway I am so pleased I went today and got some sensible answers! Like Steph and Laura said - I cannot believe how much they went out of their way to explain everything and suggest the best options / course of action without putting themselves at the centre of your next step. I really thought they would try and hard sell, but they provided really impartial and good advice!! 
All I need now is for my body to get back in sinc, so that I can start all of these tests and then plan when we can go and get started. Unfortunately I think we might not be ready in time for easter hols, but he said that sooner was better in terms of rising fsh levels.  
Sorry for such a long rambling message. If one thing has been made clear from this, I don't think we will be going back to original clinic and the Jinemed sounds like a v good alternative! 
I hope everyone else had a good weekend and speak soon


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

They sound thorough Buggie.. Now sorry i didn't go myself for a cheap consultation although I cannot afford to go to Jinamed....

Kiwichick needs to be googled. -  high fsh forum


----------



## Sunshine1977 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello All 

Huge Thank you for the Welcome! Oh my word! I too am going to the Jinemed  I guess I am in the right place and the right hands 

Buggie - Sounds like a very productive consultation

Incy - Thanks for the help 

Laura - I have found the Jinemed to be helpful and not offer procedures for there own financial gain. Good Luck with the LFC if that is where you choose to cycle

Gabrielle, Beachgirl, Emma, Nikki and anyone else (bare with me ) 

Wish me luck for tommorrow  and I will post in the evening. I think as long as the cyst has not grown we may cycle. Our East levels were below 100 (need to be below 200 to cycle) so this is a good indication this cyst is not active. If there is a problem I will have this aspirated on Day 4, so early enough to continue  We will know for sure tomorrow.

Sunshine
x

P.S I have had the laziest day, I am still in PJ's  Off to have a shower and change


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello chaps!

I am home at last! And it's taken me till now to read all the posts - phew!

I had a nice weekend, though most of it spent in vehicles - took so long to get there on Friday my boobs were like purple melons. Had to take off my bra in a service station car park and let them roam...

Great to hear the Jinemed's living up to my big sell! They are lovely, and explain things so well - amazing when English is their second or third language.

My mind's gone blank now, as to what I should respond to.

Inc - it's perfectly possible for you to do a cycle in 2.5 weeks over there, and for your DH to be there only two days. Can you not do it in holiday time?

Can't remember who asked, but I took the BCP to guarantee when I'd come on - I'd had three lots of IVF drugs last year and while I was regular before, the txes and stress had made it hard to guarantee which day I'd come on. With the BCP for a month I could guarantee I'd be flying out on Day 2, which is important if you want to stick to the 18-day turnaround. Also, the BCP can help the cycle, so it's worth considering. 

Laura - whoo! a washing machine! Life will be so different... God knows what I'd do without mine.

Sunshine - another Jinemed person! They are great though. 

Nicks - is it getting really hard to work now, chickadee? If my boobs get any bigger I'm going to have to avoid hump-backed bridges I reckon. If men got pregnant I reckon there would be compulsory mat leave from about 20 weeks.

Gab - sorry to hear you're a bit crook. Scotland was lovely! Though I did eat THREE MacDonalds in 24 hours! Have you got this week to rest up and recover?

Steph and Laura - I was on Letrozole (made me feel seasick!), plus 300 Gonal F and 150 Menopur. Agree costs before you go, and you won't pay any more. The letrazole thinned my lining a bit, so i was on oestrogen tabs latterly, too.

Sorry - I just can't sit here in this bra ONE MINUTE LONGER. I will come back once I've released the beasts and put the dinner on.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all
Buggy - glad you got some decent info   Had you not had hysteroscopy or laparoscopy before hand then? My first consultant was really slack and never even tested my FSh (therefore completely missed my diagnosis) Makes you mad  
Gab - sorry you are a bit oozy  
Inc - hope this cyst disappears. Maybe the fluid in POD was from it? Fluid from pelvis tends to collect here. Not read much about Dex   but good luck in your quest!
Beach - rib eye! you win  
LB - you won't know yourself with a new washing machine!  
Mirra - glad you had good weekend! thankfully my 'beasts' must be wee puppies compared to yours!   I'm still finding some matty clothes too big up top - tried on a 10 swimmy in Mothercare and the top half was huge (and no size 8's)  
Belly pain back again now with a vengeance  
NW


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

How long before cycling did you all stop drinking?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Stop? Drinking?

Are you mad?

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- is that a no then?


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Nicks - no scan or any type of ....oscopy!!!!! 
No one at jinemed today mentioned no drinking!  only no smoking...
Am off to bed - DH gone to Athens and have to do all 7 horses by myself 2moro morning before school... 4 am start 
Mir - glad you had a nice weekend away despite 'beasts'!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes! I think anything that eases you is good for you. That's not a litre of vodka of course, but a bit of red wine, I think, is fine. It's a case of making you feel relaxed and positive.

I attribute most of my cycle's success to how relaxed I was - and wine isn't frowned upon elsewhere. Eat well, exercise, and feel well and you're giving yourself the best chance. I strongly believe that if you 'deny' yourself you end up feeling resentful, which is a seriously negative emotion. If you can afford it, eat out most days during tx, and do things that make you feel good.

Your body will do the work without you worrying about that one, two or even three glasses of wine. Just make sure it has all the other nutrients it requires - which it will (I've seen your menus!)

Buggie - 4am! Agh. So much easier during summer. Not nice when it's cold and dark...


xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir_ i've been beating myself up as haven't stopped drinking yet and am planning to cycle in April and thought that I'd messed up....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach  -  I drank red wine up until ET, and I had my best lining and embryo!    So will be drinking it again... for medical reasons of course!

Mirra- Hows the boobs?  God I love no bra... always first thing I do when I get home after work and some weekends I don't even put one on!  

Right I'm off for bath..anyone want to join me?

XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm off to bed as my ov tests have shown that I'm ovulating    thought I'd missed it this month x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I was in the bath with you L!

I had to finish the Da Vinci Code - I've read it in a day...
Long journeys are useful for some things!

Oooh, Beach - off to jiggy land for you then. Wouldn't it be nice not to have to think about tx and just, I dunno, fall pregnant after a bit of a bonk?  

I may have to indulge, just to straighten out my back! I do hate being away from my own bed.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Has everyone dissappeared for nooky    

I'm really not in the mood at the moment, I'm having some of my anxiety days.. everything is stressing me, from treatment toTimleaving the top off the mouthwash!  Just can't cope!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Argh! I hate days like that. It's so hard to beat the anxiety once it's started.

No, I'm not off for nookie! Though I may have to turn in soon - just to lie in my own bed will be faaabulous.

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Inc - Forgot to say I googled Kiwichick and Igot a rude website!!  

My cat is so cute...maybe I should just buy a new one and forget about babies?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra- I always think doing stuff will help but thenI start and I realise how much more I have to do and get even more stressed!  Hopefully it will have gone tom.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Only one way around that - a list! It's the only way I hold myself together when I get like that, which is often. A list can be conquered - fear off never getting things done can't.

Now why don't I take my own advice in these situations?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

You would love me at work, I do a to do list for all 40 of my clients, a today to do list, a this week to do list, a typing up to do list!!  I'm famous for my lists at work!  I'm so good at organising my clients lives... shame about mine!

When did Jinemed ask you to pay extra for your drugs, just working out money at the moment, think it will work out about 5K, thats about 4 nat cycles.  And as I only got 2 eggs last time, hopefully I would get 4 with 4 nat cycles.  Am I thinking too much?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I did all my communication with them by email before I went, and they agreed to a flat £500 extra for drugs, given my special needs! Tell them if you're doing the same proto as me, which is how it sounds, that's the deal you're hoping for - I paid £500 more for drugs, £500 for TESE for Pete and an extra £350 to stay at the Gonen.

I am meticulously organised at work, too! Then I get home and it all descends into chaos...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

excuse me all this talk about nookie...... ...this DHEA isnt doing me good right now..im frisky as anything...dh is half asleep watching the tele and i have an oozy button hole....and my tummy is about the size of yours prob Mir.....and I havent eaten any macdonalds....xxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

prob going to lose Wireless still not swapped provider yet so will say nite, nite...catch up with you all tomorrow hopefully.....

Mir really confused and worried about this antral follicle count i think mines might be just about one hence why only the 2 eggs..jinemed havent asked...also my last FSH was done june last year and this is the result Jinemed have do you think its worth me having my FSH done again on day 2 when i fly out there or will the OCP alter it...jinemed havent suggested this, so prob me just worrying about nothing...think im on the same protocol you were Mir...


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Laura - Kiwichick on high fsh forum...  You had a naughty eye....

Gab - it may be worthwhile to do an antral count and fsh...

Beach -enjoy....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gab - you could just wait till you get there and get an antral and FSH done then? Then you'll be really up to date. They'll do it much cheaper, plus you won't be worrying before you get there. If they do that on your day 2 they'll know how to treat you better.

Your antral count varies month to month, as does your FSH, so best to wait I reckon.

xx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

That's right GAbster... My best count was in Jan after hols...If only I didn't have the damn cyst....


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hi gusy --- here is the kiwichick's story... Didn't manage to copy the embie pics, but you can see the protocol...


High and low stims and embryo quality (pics incl)
June 14 2007 at 7:36 PM
No score for this post Kiwichick  (Login kiwichick145) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gosh, you're probably sick to death of me prattling on about embryos, so please skip if this bores the living daylights out of you. After seeing my embies yesterday I thought it might be interesting to do a little additional analysis of the protocol-quality link. See what you think (grades are 5 = highest).


IVF#1 (age 40.4): microdose flare, 300IU Gonal F, cancelled due to no response


IVF/ICSI#2 (age 40.7): antagonist, 450IU Gonal F, 4 follies, 2 eggs, 2 embies: 7-cell grade 3, 4-cell grade 3 (don't have pics of these, sorry, but grade 3 is pretty ugly - see the 3rd embie in IVF#3)


IVF/ICSI#3 (age 41.2): antagonist, 450IU Gonal F + 75 Luveris, 6 follies, 6 eggs, 4 embies: 8-cell grade 4, 7-cell grade 4 compacting, 7-cell grade 3, 5-cell (not graded but probably 4)



IVF/ICSI#4 (age 41.4): antagonist, 450IU Gonal F + 75 Luveris, 6 follies, 3 eggs, 3 embies: 8-cell grade 4, 6-cell grade 3, 4-cell grade 4



IVF#5 (age 41.7): antagonist, 450IU Gonal F + 75 Luveris, 1 follie, cancelled it myself in disgust


IVF#6 (age 42.0): antagonist, 150IU Gonal F + 75 Luveris, 2 follies, 2 eggs, 1 fert (frozen sperm, no ICSI), 1 embie: 9-cell grade 5 (sorry, don't have a pic of this, but it really was a very tidy looking one)


IVF/ICSI#7 (age 42.2): antagonist, 150IU Gonal F (but started at 225 for two days before dropping to 150) + 75 Luveris + Dexamethasone, 4 follies, 4 eggs, 4 embies: 2 x 8-cell grade 5 compacting, 1 x 7-cell grade 4 compacting, 1 x 4-cell grade 4

  


Now, was it the low stims that helped? I'd been doing acu for a year and was finally in good TCM shape by IVF#3, according to my acu. I've been on DHEA since IVF#2. Perhaps my eggs are like a fine red wine, getting better with age? LOL. No, I guess I find the evidence pretty compelling.

Of course, there's still only a slim chance this will end up as a BFP, but I guess I am more hopeful about IVF if I can get quality like this. I had assumed that the quality we were seeing before was what I was getting in natural cycles too, but I guess not, huh? 

Thanks for listening to me prattle on and on and on ...
Kiwichick




Me 42.2, DH 45
Highest FSH 19.6 (8/2003); latest FSHs 9.6 (4/05), 9.7 (6/05), 12.4 (10/05), 8.5 (1/06), 18.8 (2/06), 16.4 (4/06), 9.0 (7/06), 12.1 (10/06), 9.0 (4/07 w/E2V), 8.1 (5/07 w/E2V)
DD nearly 3 yrs (IUI/Clomid high FSH baby)
ttc#2 2+ years, two failed IUIs (Clomid)
IVF#1 (MDL) cancelled, no response (July 2005)
Chemical pg on a break cycle (Aug 2005)
IVF#2 - 4 follies, 2 eggs, 2 embies, BFN (Nov 2005)
Chemical pg on a break cycle (Jan 2006)
Chemical pg on a break cycle (March 2006)
IVF#3 - 6 follies, 6 eggs, 4 embies, 3 t/f, chemical pg (May 2006)
IVF#4 - 6 follies, 3 embies, BFN (Aug 2006)
IVF#5 - cancelled, one follie (Nov 2006) 
Natural BFP in Feb 2007; m/c @ 7wks
IVF#6 (low stim) - 2 follies, 2 eggs, 1 embie (frozen sperm, no ICSI), BFN (Apr 2007)
IVF#7 (low stim, with Dex and ICSI) - 4 follies, 4 eggs, 4 embies t/f, beta 6/23
Doing acupuncture, Chinese herbs and supplements, baby aspirin, 5mg folic acid. DH doing acu, herbs, vitamins (under duress).


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning all

At work today....so will try and get on when I can x

Laura- know what you mean about anxiety, everythign DH has done this weekend has wound me up


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Morning Beach - Have a good day.

Hellooo to everyone else  

Have booked my viability scan and it's two weeks today - I'll be a nervous wreck by then!  I went in for more bloods today (to put my mind at rest due to lack of symptoms) and they were 1500 so have more than doubled since Sat (563).  XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay! It's SUCH a relief, isn't it? The HCG doing what it should do.

Really, it would be horrendously unlucky to have the same thing happen twice - and it sounds as if that's not happening this time.

Have you named your bump yet?

Morning Beachie! How's work? 

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girls!
Em great news!
Had a lovely weekend, but really tired and got to work till 7.30 tonight! So hopefully get back on later and catch up properly!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Not named it yet as I still can't believe it's happening...it all feels a bit surreal.  Actually because the cyclogest seems to be having a reverse effect on me this time (loose bowls) I haven't got a bump yet.  At the moment cyclogest is my answer to a flat(ish!) tum!

Morning Merse - how are you?  Do you have an appointment soon for FET?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hurrah for Cyclogest! Now THERE'S a phrase I never thought I'd write...  

It must be so different in the early stages if you haven't been on copious fert drugs.

Morning Merse! Ugh - working till late? I can't go today as we've sold the cars! Got to get another now. Can't get to work by public transport from here - costs £10 each way and makes it an hour-and-a-half's journey. Sod that!

Got to phone in in a min.

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Got an appoint next Mon start drugs next Thurs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Mir r u having a sickie
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nah - I toyed with idea of ringing in feebly, but settled for the truth - I hate lying! I just told them I had no car so I'd take today as holiday.

I'm such a plonker - just nearly stuffed the hoover using it without the filter in it! Got to wait till it's got over its sulk now before starting it up again.

Quite good to have a day off today - I can catch up on all the housework...

xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home.................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=126620.new#new


----------

